# Cycle buddies we can be !!!:)



## miel

I am CD4 today...
Looking for:

* encouraging and supporting buddies 
* i am funny and lovely :blush:
*will be glad to share my ups and downs for this cycle with you and listen yours :rofl:
*TMI is ok after lunch ...:rofl:


waiting to hear from you soon! 

PS: Tansey and lyns are you in for this cycle?


----------



## Lyns

I'm defintely in....can't think of a nicer way to while my cycle days away. And we can countdown to Tansey's wedding!:happydance:

I think there's a few more girls out there around 'now' too, Krissi? MumtoJoe?


----------



## tansey

Hey, i'm in thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## miel

it's a important cycle for me as my polyp is DEAD!!!!! it was taking 1/4 of space on my uterine wall...not good for implementation !!!!

i can believe i am a week away from ovulation about !!! with the month of NO ttc last cycle in preparation for the op i feel like i had no sex for ages as we really took a break!!!


----------



## bellazucca

miel said:


> it's a important cycle for me as my polyp is DEAD!!!!! it was taking 1/4 of space on my uterine wall...not good for implementation !!!!
> 
> i can believe i am a week away from ovulation about !!! with the month of NO ttc last cycle in preparation for the op i feel like i had no sex for ages as we really took a break!!!

Good Luck to you Miel! Sticky dust heading your way :dust::hug:


----------



## mum2joe

miel said:


> I am CD4 today...
> Looking for:
> 
> * encouraging and supporting buddies
> * i am funny and lovely
> 
> waiting to hear from you soon!

O my God Miel - you've just described me perfectly :rofl::rofl::rofl:
CD 5 here!
Happy to join such a fabulous group of gorgeous ladies xxxx


----------



## Lol78

You all sound like a fun lot, can I join you girlies? 
I'm CD 5 today (cycle 9). 
Especially good luck to you this month Miel, it all sounds like it could be a good one.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samzi

Hi all,

Im on CD 6 today of 28 day(i think!) cycle


----------



## T'elle

Hey girls!! Lol78 sent me the message to check u all out :) im around CD4 now and :witch: is starting to pack up and leave i think :) lol so is ok to join cycle buddies and we all join nations to fight this :witch: away?! lol xxxx


----------



## samzi

I think :witch: is on her way out for me too :dance:


----------



## miel

more we are better we will have fun!!!!

well AF is gone !!! thanks god !!!!

tonight i will give a last hug to my tampons and pads:rofl: as i don't think i will need them for the next 9 months !!!



good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Lyns

Oh Miel I love how positive you sound! This is going to be a good month for us all, I just know it!

PMA = BFP's all round! Horray!


----------



## tansey

Yay, there is a few of us!
Miel I so know what you mean about the sex we haven't done it since Christmas Eve for one reason or another and DF is away and I so want some! Won't see him until Saturday night and then it wil be CD9 and so we had better get busy - i am sooooo going for it this month!!
good luck to us all!!


----------



## mum2joe

Evening gorgeous PMA filled cycle buds :wave:
Miel you are DEF not going to need those pads & tampons for a while- you so deserve this post-op :bfp: after all you have been thru!
& Tansey you just HAVE to start married bliss with a :bfp:
I absolutely INSIST!!!
& of course all the rest of us need to keep you company along the way!! (Esp Lyns as she is my local Pg girlie!)
I had a loooong cycle last month & didn't ov till CD 20-odd so it'll be a while yet for me :hissy:
Started using my CBFM today, ahhhh the joy of being ASKED to POAS!:rofl:
So has the BDing begun ladies??????.............
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyns

mum2joe said:


> So has the BDing begun ladies??????.............

Does it stop then? :rofl:


----------



## mum2joe

dirty bird....:rofl:


----------



## samzi

:witch: is almost gone but not seeing OH till next weekend, but that ties in with Ov so all is good ;)


----------



## miel

i just order my ovualtion sticks!!! my husband is taking zinc !!! he told me he is charging the rocket !!! AHAHHAAA


----------



## HoneyWright

miel said:


> I am CD4 today...
> Looking for:
> 
> * encouraging and supporting buddies
> * i am funny and lovely :blush:
> *will be glad to share my ups and downs for this cycle with you and listen yours :rofl:
> *TMI is ok after lunch ...:rofl:
> 
> 
> waiting to hear from you soon!
> 
> PS: Tansey and lyns are you in for this cycle?

Miel im on CD9 but being your buddy sounded fun so I had to reply!!!

Sarah
x


----------



## krissi

Hey girls can I join? I am CD6 today and about to start the BD marathon to ensure no escape for the egg!! I started slimming world last week and lost 5lbs at my weigh in last night so hoping the weight loss may improve my chances of a BFP.

I also have a gyne app on 29/01/09 as my cycles started messing about so I am hoping they can help or give me Clomid again or something! 

Well good luck to us all and I look forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## Lyns

Morning all...welcome Krissi. I said well done on the weight loss in your journal, but I'll say it again as that is really good!

Both Krissi and I are doing Slimming World, I've lost 8.5lbs in 2 weeks and Krissi, 5lb in one.....anyone else wanna get skinny with us you are welcome!


----------



## tansey

miel said:


> my husband is taking zinc !!! he told me he is charging the rocket !!! AHAHHAAA

:rofl:

Get ready!! :hug:


----------



## miel

mum2joe i see you have a cycle of 35 days...do you usually ovulate later during your cycle ?

Krissi:hugs: great job on the weigh lost darling...i myself lost 5 pound since the removal of my polyp :happydance::happydance:( 1 pound by letter P.O.L.Y.P :rofl::rofl:)

anyway i think i will start my sexathon tomorrow evening !!! planing doing once every other day until i get positive opk and then maybe every night !!! i heard can help with the weigh lost :rofl::rofl:


----------



## miel

oh i forgot i wanted to write down my plan...

Cd1 January 10th .
Cd 2,cd3,cd4,cd5 AF January 11th to January 15th
Cd6 today no more AF :) January 16th
CD7 January 17th
CD8 probably will do first opk January 18th
CD9 opk January 19th
Cd10 opk January 20th
Cd11 opk January 21th
Cd12 to CD14 opk + should be ovulation time January 22th to January 24th
Cd15 opk January 25th
CD16 to Cd 26 2WW but for me it's actually 10 to 11 days January 26th to February 4th or feb 5th
CD 27 BFP or AF start ! February 7th.


----------



## tansey

Miel my DF is home in the early hours Sat so we are going make a start! I can't believe you are all losing weight - i am getting married and feeling fatter by the minute - had wine and crisps (which i never eat) at mum's tonight and she always has chocolate buscuits in! :(
You are all stars! I want to be a Loser too!


----------



## Lol78

I'm on weight watchers and have lost 9 lb so far. But that was before Christmas and I have never really got back to being good. But with all this weightloss around me, I'm feeling very motivated. 

Miel, I love the idea of a sexathon (or rather my DH will love that idea!). 
He's not too impressed with my obsession with TTC (he wants to too, he just doesn't want to discuss the lack of it happening) but I think even he would be excited by the prospect of a sexathon. 

Well with the :witch: finally having left, no excuse to get started... tomorrow!


----------



## krissi

Thanks Miel. I started my sexathon last night!

My plan as I don't use OPKs is:
CD1 - CD4 AF
CD 5 - Rest
CD 6 - CD18 - BD.. please someone send me the stamina!
(CD14 should be O but will BD for another 4 days as sometimes it can be CD15)
CD19 - flake out from all the BD!
CD 20 - gyn app at 10: 30am 29/01
CD30 AF due so pretty much poke my boobs everyday from CD 20 - 30 and dream of "symptoms"!!

I am going to buy a swimming pass today. If it doesn't get me thinner perhaps I can teach the spermies how to swim as they certainly haven't got to grips with that yet!!


----------



## tansey

Oh you are all very good! Krissi I swim and have a pass, and the lady in the wedding shop said i have a very toned back (which is good but shame it is not my thighs or tummy!)

I am going to have a sexathon too starting tomorrow morning when we are back together! Can't wait! :happydance:
Mind you sometimes wedo it loads up to OV and have no steam left. :dohh:
It is CD9 tomorrow so I would need to BD 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 But we won't be able to Bd on CD12 as I am away with work that night - so an enforced break so:
BD 9, 10, 11
REST
BD 13 14 15 16 17 18
rest

Well thats' the plan - i'll let you know if we manage it. Also for at least half of those BD I must be either on top working my thighs or Doggy holding my stomach in! Soz for TMI :blush:


----------



## krissi

Tansey you must be getting so excited about the wedding. Is it a church do? Wheres the honeymoon to. By the way hows the job going I have chatted to you in ages x


----------



## tansey

krissi said:


> Tansey you must be getting so excited about the wedding. Is it a church do? Wheres the honeymoon to. By the way hows the job going I have chatted to you in ages x

Yes is a church wedding but just over 50 people only. Honeymoon in the Maldives :happydance: I am very excited, the time is flying now!!
Work is better but as soon as we have sold the house we are moving to Hampshire and I can leave.

Did I mention DF has bought some more https://www.blushingbuyer.co.uk/product/69/990228/durex-play-vibrations-ring.html ?


----------



## mum2joe

miel said:


> mum2joe i see you have a cycle of 35 days...do you usually ovulate later during your cycle ?

Yes, which makes the first couple of weeks go v slooooowly!
But am enjoying non baby-making sexytime with my DH :happydance:
You are a woman with a plan this month Miel- go catch that eggie :spermy:
Started my CBFM so will be on a major shagathon when I hopefully get my high & peak days & having fun n filthy sexytime in the meantime :rofl:

Tansey your wedding sounds so so gorgeous- i saw the piccie of your :cake: in your journal -YUM!!
& I'm liking the look of that pressie DF has bought you here's to :shock:
:headspin:

Krissi - that's some BD-athon- cooling rubber ring needed!!!!!

Lol78 - you have now got the perfect way to enthuse OH- you have now turned into a raving nymphette!!

All this BD-ing is certain to reduce our waistlines- but OBV only temporarily- as we will then be expanding rapidly for 9 months - happy shagging, cycle buds :friends: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miel

tansey said:


> krissi said:
> 
> 
> Tansey you must be getting so excited about the wedding. Is it a church do? Wheres the honeymoon to. By the way hows the job going I have chatted to you in ages x
> 
> Yes is a church wedding but just over 50 people only. Honeymoon in the Maldives :happydance: I am very excited, the time is flying now!!
> Work is better but as soon as we have sold the house we are moving to Hampshire and I can leave.
> 
> Did I mention DF has bought some more https://www.blushingbuyer.co.uk/product/69/990228/durex-play-vibrations-ring.html ?Click to expand...


I ALWAYS WONDER ABOUT THOSE RING !!!:rofl::rofl:

so please tell me how they feel ???????/:rofl: you like it!!! the "hairs " dont get stuck into it !!! ??? ouch!!!


----------



## tansey

> Did I mention DF has bought some more https://www.blushingbuyer.co.uk/product/69/990228/durex-play-vibrations-ring.html ?




> I ALWAYS WONDER ABOUT THOSE RING !!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> so please tell me how they feel ???????/:rofl: you like it!!! the "hairs " dont get stuck into it !!! ??? ouch!!!

Miel - what hairs? I only have a slight covering and he thinks his dooda looks bigger if he shaves :rofl:
Haven't used the new ones yet as we don't need anything to keep us going at the moment but he likes the sensation and I love it - the vibrations on your "right" bit :happydance: You should defo give them a try!


----------



## Lyns

tansey said:


> he thinks his dooda looks bigger if he shaves :rofl:

Men! My OH always says this too.....they really are insecure little boys when it comes to their todger, aren't they!!!!!


----------



## miel

so we got our first BD session in after the surgery (last night instead of friday but that is fine ) ...we did noticed afterward i did bleed but i swear i did not hurt at all during it...i may call my gyn about it...

i am so exited girls!!!! we have a lot of girls in my long ttc section in the forum getting the bFP !!! i may be next in couples months who know:)!


----------



## mum2joe

Its def a very fertile patch in the LTTC house at the moment, here's hoping you will be filling the February gap Miel!
Hope the bleeding is just an after effect of your surgery- glad it didn't hurt!

ooo how many of your gorgeous OHs shave their fluffy bits then??? Have to say I am quite attached to my DHs fluffyness!!

Although I can imagine the pain of a giant hairball & having to call 999 to be cut out of your *buzzy friend* Tansey if you were both of the hairy persuasion :rofl:

Come on ladies....I have aaaaages to go till I ov....am getting my TTC kicks through you early Ov-ers here!!

:dust: all round hope you are enjoying your weekends xx


----------



## miel

mine does man landscape down there too:)but it doesn't shave it all either ...as for me i keep it clean triangle shape and short and i wax the sides...here you know everything about us now mum2joe:rofl:


----------



## krissi

Well I am due to O in a few days time I think I don't use OPKs anymore but I am guessing it is still around CD14. We are moviung house on the 31/01 so the weekend meant lots of packing and I have to say I didn't get all the BD in I wanted to to so have spoken to OH and we will def be making up for it!!

I started swimming on Saturday i got there about 7am and swam 20 lengths and then went for a sauna and spa, it was lovely. I am going tomorrow too but as I start work at 7akm it means I have to get to the pool for 6:15... yuck.


----------



## tansey

You are being very good Krissi - keep it up, it wil be worth it!

Well we used buzzy last night - it is good! CD11 for me, one more night of BD then i'm at mum's for one (rest night) and then back to it!


----------



## mum2joe

miel said:


> mine does man landscape down there too:)but it doesn't shave it all either ...as for me i keep it clean triangle shape and short and i wax the sides...here you know everything about us now mum2joe:rofl:


:shock: at waxing the sides...YEOOOOOWCH!!!!!
Brave brave woman....childbirth will be NOTHING to you then!:rofl:

Feel I'm missing out on all this male hedge trimming, maybe I need to attack my DH :rofl:

Happy shagging all you early Overs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyns

mum2joe said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> mine does man landscape down there too:)but it doesn't shave it all either ...as for me i keep it clean triangle shape and short and i wax the sides...here you know everything about us now mum2joe:rofl:
> 
> 
> :shock: at waxing the sides...YEOOOOOWCH!!!!!
> Brave brave woman....childbirth will be NOTHING to you then!:rofl:Click to expand...

Ha....you are going to laugh your ass off at the latest story in my journal then!


----------



## mum2joe

ooo *runs....ok.hobbles..off to Lyns house*


----------



## krissi

Well I went swimming this morning at 6:15 am, was not happy about getting out of bed but I know that my gyn will say losing a few pounds will help and I want her to see I am doing everything so I did my 16 laps (which felt like 60 laps) and now I am at work dreaming of going back to bed... and I am starving. How can exercise be good for my diet if it makes me want to eat!!

Weigh in at slimming world tomorrow so hopefully will have been worth it.

Got some BD in last night and dutifully lay with a pillow under my bum for 20 minutes. Why is so TTc so ungraceful. I really felt like I was about to undergo some medical procedure and all OH does when I am like that is laugh at me! 

CD 11 today so maybe 3 more days til O. You can run but you can't hide eggy!!


----------



## Lol78

Hi everyone,
It's great to hear how everyone else is doing at the same stage as me. 
I had a weigh in on Sat and lost 3 lb (2 weeks). Good luck with your weigh in Krissi and all you other girlies trying to loose weight. I think it's so funny that we are trying to loose weight in order to help us put on a whole load more! 

BD marathon has started. I'm trying the legs against the wall approach this month. It's so undignified, but hoping it helps the :spermy: swim.

It's the first time I have used fertility friend this month and I'm still on a red light, so hoping it goes green sometime in the next few days. I'm also hping for a temp increase after, but I'm not sure I'll see it, it seems to be so up and down so far. 
For now......
Swim:spermy:swim:spermy:swim:spermy:swim


----------



## miel

i did 1 opk yesterday and one this morning ...both with faint line on them but not dark...i am going to re test tonight and BD anyway just because i really want to:blush:and it can't really hurt thing :rofl:!!!!

Come on ovulation time !!!! WE ARE READY !!! SEND US A BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY EGGY FOR ALL OF US !!!!


----------



## Lol78

Well it must be fate..... my new mattress arrived today and I got a positive OPK result. 
So lots of :sex:


----------



## tansey

Yay - go lol78!
Hopefully my peak tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

:smug: Oooohh! Mattress is good.......... :smug:


----------



## tansey

no peak yet :hissy:


----------



## krissi

Well i think O day is tomorrow, got some morning BD in today and hopefully have some more tonight.

A bit gutted today, i only lost 1lb this week. So upset i have eaten like a sparrow and been swimming twice this week and all for a 1lb!! I did lose and inch of my bum and hips though so not all gloom. Oh well try harded this week i guess.


----------



## miel

tansey said:


> no peak yet :hissy:

ME either !!!:hissy:

i can't get a bloody positive OPK!!! i should "O" soon i know that ..i feel a little bit of ovulation pain but still i can;t relax until i see the 2 dark lines !!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

so freaking frustrating !!!! we did BD last night just in case i get a positive tonight but still....

Krissi don't worries honey sometimes when i just lose 1 pound a week it mean usually the following week i lose double !!!:happydance::happydance:

Lyns ? did you "O" yet?


----------



## miel

Lol78 said:


> Well it must be fate..... my new mattress arrived today and I got a positive OPK result.
> So lots of :sex:

i don't have a new mattress but you make me think that i need to flip mine over :rofl::rofl: i heard you need to do that every 3 or 6 month so your mattress last longer!!!


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> no peak yet :hissy:
> 
> ME either !!!:hissy:
> 
> i can't get a bloody positive OPK!!! i should "O" soon i know that ..i feel a little bit of ovulation pain but still i can;t relax until i see the 2 dark lines !!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> so freaking frustrating !!!! we did BD last night just in case i get a positive tonight but still....
> 
> Krissi don't worries honey sometimes when i just lose 1 pound a week it mean usually the following week i lose double !!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lyns ? did you "O" yet?Click to expand...

No, me neither...it must be a month for it! I'm just the same. Got all the other signs....EWCM, correct CP, even mild Ov pains.... the lot! And yet my OPK's are stubbornly blank!

I think there must be a dodgy batch out there! We keep :sex: just in case!


----------



## miel

Do you test on the morning or mid afternoon you ?


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> Do you test on the morning or mid afternoon you ?

:blush: Ermmmmmm.....both :blush: You know me...POASaholic!


----------



## miel

Lyns said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> Do you test on the morning or mid afternoon you ?
> 
> :blush: Ermmmmmm.....both :blush: You know me...POASaholic!Click to expand...

Me too !!!:rofl::rofl:but still no line :rofl::rofl: so i buy my tests and then i have to ration them ..2 for cd 11 ; 2 for cd 12 etc...then if i still not see lines i panic i may not have in off in stock!!!! 

i usually by them by 10 ...so i have in off for 5 days...i think i started to test on CD8 this month so my stash is going down!!! thinking i will "O" around CD13 or CD14...


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miel said:
> 
> 
> Do you test on the morning or mid afternoon you ?
> 
> :blush: Ermmmmmm.....both :blush: You know me...POASaholic!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too !!!:rofl::rofl:but still no line :rofl::rofl: so i buy my tests and then i have to ration them ..2 for cd 11 ; 2 for cd 12 etc...then if i still not see lines i panic i may not have in off in stock!!!!
> 
> i usually by them by 10 ...so i have in off for 5 days...i think i started to test on CD11 this month so my stash is going down!!!Click to expand...

Well, I have always bought 'per month' in the past....about 10 at a time, but the month i got my BFP I decided i would order a few more...to see me over a couple of months. 

Well, when I got my BFP I then though maybe that was a good thing, because I was obviously a bit more relaxed....so last month I ordered 50 to see if the same would happen! So now I have lots! :rofl:


----------



## Lol78

Hope you guys get positives soon. :happydance:

Please tell me where to buy cheaper OPK test sticks - I am in the UK. I must be the only idiot left on this planet who still buys these things from Boots so I'm spending a fortune. And as I have become somewat of a poas addict, I could do with kicking the habit - or at least making it a bit cheaper. 

Come to think of it, where can you get cheap preg. tests?

I looked on ebay but don't know how to find a reputable seller.


----------



## mum2joe

Hey Cycle buds...soooo looks like we're going to get a great huge group OV!!
Which will then OBVIOUSLY lead to all our group :bfp:
I have had 3 days of highs on my CBFM so am awaiting my peak which will hopefully arrive mon/tues, the shagathon has begun!
Lol I can't help you on the ebay cheapies- Lyns is your woman to advise!
Have fun on those new & flipped matresses ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyns

Lol78 said:


> Hope you guys get positives soon. :happydance:
> 
> Please tell me where to buy cheaper OPK test sticks - I am in the UK. I must be the only idiot left on this planet who still buys these things from Boots so I'm spending a fortune. And as I have become somewat of a poas addict, I could do with kicking the habit - or at least making it a bit cheaper.
> 
> Come to think of it, where can you get cheap preg. tests?
> 
> I looked on ebay but don't know how to find a reputable seller.

For the real cheapies try https://www.homehealth-uk.com/ They also sell on ebay as fertilityplan, but are even cheaper direct. They work ok, for those 'pee whenever you want' moments, but I like to have something a bit better to back them up!

Or for good quality cheapies....try www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk They sell a good range of allsorts TTC related, but are a bit more expensive....although nowhere near as expensive as Boots!!


----------



## miel

well i got my two lines just now !!! ouff!!!!

it's about the 1:15 pm here in san francisco...i hold my pee since 9:30 Am this morning not a easy task either!!!

when i tested with FMU at 8am i did not have a positive ...just faint lines.
i will probably "O" then :)


----------



## Lol78

mum2joe said:


> Hey Cycle buds...soooo looks like we're going to get a great huge group OV!!
> Which will then OBVIOUSLY lead to all our group :bfp:

I find myself in a weird position of actually wishing my OPK positive had happened a bit later. I like being in tune with my cycle buddies! I guess I am grateful it has happened at all! 

Thanks Lyns, I'm going to have a little look now. 
I tried to thank you "officially", but it wouldn't let me. Anyone know why?

Mum2Joe, can you tell me about the CBFM? What do you think of it?


----------



## Lol78

Get yourself off and enjoy that freshly turned mattress Miel!


----------



## Lyns

Lol78 said:


> Thanks Lyns, I'm going to have a little look now.
> I tried to thank you "officially", but it wouldn't let me. Anyone know why?
> 
> Mum2Joe, can you tell me about the CBFM? What do you think of it?

No problems hunny. I think a few people have had the 'thanking' problem lately. I had it a couple of days ago but I just shut down my browser and started it again and I was OK.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

Ov either tomorrow or sunday so lots of BD to be done. Goodluck to you all x


----------



## Lyns

I just POAS again, (3 times in a day Lyns?...are you addicted per chance?:rofl:) and got the faintest of lines....which of course isn't positive, but it shows me something is happening, as up until now all I've had is blankety blank.

I guess I'll get something stronger now over the next day or so.....thank goodness. I was starting think Ov had abandoned me!:dohh:


----------



## krissi

Well I am pretty sure I am Oing today so I DTD twice yesterday and will try and get another 2 in today and then keep going until Monday or Ruesday and then a little rest!! I used preseed again last night which I haven' tried in months so we'll see what happens!


----------



## tansey

i got my peak today and it is my hen night tomorrow so i am very excited!


----------



## miel

YAY!!!!

everyone is lining up with ovulation...(a lot of sex happening in different part of the world right now:rofl::rofl:)

oh girls ! i wish this it for us and we finally move on and open our pregnancy buddies thread!!! 

Should we said that by monday or tuesday we should be in the 2ww all together?


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> Should we said that by monday or tuesday we should be in the 2ww all together?

I'm fairly sure that will be the case for me....good luck everyone. HUUUUGE amounts of :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs S

Hi - can I join in late please? I've just read this whole thread and it is hilarious - you ladies definitely seem like the kind of cycle buddies I need to have! I am due to 'O' probably tomorrow/Sunday too - just had 3 'highs' on my CBFM too so waiting for the peak and the little egg sign! FX'd for all our BD'ing sexathons this weekend!!


----------



## miel

Mrs S said:


> Hi - can I join in late please? I've just read this whole thread and it is hilarious - you ladies definitely seem like the kind of cycle buddies I need to have! I am due to 'O' probably tomorrow/Sunday too - just had 3 'highs' on my CBFM too so waiting for the peak and the little egg sign! FX'd for all our BD'ing sexathons this weekend!!

of course you can ...:hugs::happydance:

more we are the better!!!


----------



## miel

i had a really really really good session last night !!!

have a fun week end everyone!


----------



## Lol78

I hope everyone is nicely worn out after a weekend of "exertions". I assume that is why we have gone a little quiet - a little busy a the moment are we??!
I've finally got round to writing a journal. I'm still trying to read everyone elses too - it's so nice to get to know people a bit better. 

Well hopefully I'll be hearing from you all soon, if you can spare a minute (it's alll jealousy, I'm 3dpo)!!!!!


----------



## tansey

I'm 1dpo today and hungover! Where is everyone else up to? xx


----------



## Lyns

tansey said:


> I'm 1dpo today and hungover! Where is everyone else up to? xx

Ermmm.....well, I'm 1dpo and a touch hungover too :D 

Burns night party for me last night! xx


----------



## miel

i am 1 dpo as well and thanks god the sexathon is over as i just went back on my workout gym routine (after a year of doing nothing :() plus did 2 hours of yoga this week end..i am so sore every muscle ache and let's just said i could not open my legs on a V shape because i am so sore:rofl:

oh i am so exited !!! i wonder if i am going to start to puke tomorrow :rofl: that will be nice at 2 dpo to have one of the biggest sympthoms no?:rofl:


----------



## krissi

Tansey how was the hen night, what did you get up to!! Well I think I am 2dpo today. On Friday evening at about 6:30pm my OH announced we were moving the next morning instead of this comin weekend so it was a mad panic all friday night packing and then we were up at 5:30am to start moving, which was very stressful. I did not get much BD in but I had plenty before so I will just have to keep my fingers crossed.
We did try and dtd Saturday night but we had a houseful of people who were staying after helping us move so we blocked the door with a wardrobe but someone tried to get in and it put me right off so instead of dtd we spent the night with pjs on incase anyone came in. Note to myself do not move house ever again around O time!!


----------



## tansey

miel said:


> i am so sore every muscle ache and let's just said i could not open my legs on a V shape because i am so sore:rofl:
> 
> oh i am so exited !!! i wonder if i am going to start to puke tomorrow :rofl: that will be nice at 2 dpo to have one of the biggest sympthoms no?:rofl:

:rofl:

Krissi hope the move ended up ok and you get settled soon! Hen night was great and feel nearly normal today - all details in my journal.

It is so great that us mates and new cycle buddies are so close this cycle - we could have a mass move over to 1st tri! :hugs:


----------



## mum2joe

:hissy::hissy::hissy:
still no ov here, its got stage fright!!!!
7th day of high on my CBFM, but this is the 1st month of using it, so will see what tomorrow brings....am feeling v v ov-y (tech term) though, crampy & good god am I craving sweet things...*turn away now all ttc dieters* had 2 M&S meringues for lunch with vanilla cream & raspberry sauce..so healthy :rofl:
Got in lots of BD-ing over the weekend- go hubby (tmi-twice yesterday- although he did say he was praying hard for a BFP as its getting worn away :rofl:)
So all you lovely DPO-ers get symptom spotting for me-yes,yes ,yes Miel I want to see lots of early ms!!
Tansey, sounds like you had a ball on you hen night- big countdown to the wedding & BFP now!
Lyns-wtf??? Burns night in the depths of Wales...any excuse you lush :rofl:
Krissi I'm knackered just reading about your weekend- go & lie down love...& if you can fit in a BD sesh at the same time all the better- we women are expert at multi tasking after all- make him do all the work & have a little nap!
Lol you are now in the lead at 4dpo- now have you started puking????
Welcome to the gang Mrs S...hope that wonderful eggy symbol comes up soon for you!
Samzi have you ov'd yet?
:hugs:all round cycle buds :friends:


----------



## Lyns

mum2joe said:


> :
> Lyns-wtf??? Burns night in the depths of Wales...any excuse you lush :rofl:

Ah, but I'm married to a scots laddie! A true one, at that if what he wears (or rather what he doesn't!) under his kilt is anything to go by!!


----------



## mum2joe

Now there's a brave braw laddie considering the weather we've had recently...brrrrrrr....mind you- good for the spermies keeping them chill fresh :rofl:


----------



## Mrs S

Glad everyone had lots of energetic BD-ing this weekend - think my OH is also almost worn out! CBFM eggy symbol appeared yesterday morning and this morning so have been making the most of that and hoping that some of the :spermy: have stuck around from before too!

OH is off back out to work in Holland tomorrow so FX'd we've done enough for this month...

how's everyone feeling now we're all going into the 2WW..? Anyone started puking yet? I think it would be the first time I've ever felt good about feeling nauseous if that happened!


----------



## miel

i always wonder if i will be one of those women that said she just wake up and they just new they were pregnant etc...me i keep waking up for the past 18 months and it' just the plain old me ! 

i always wonder ...


----------



## Lol78

Let's hope this month your question will be answered Miel.


----------



## tansey

Mrs S said:


> how's everyone feeling now we're all going into the 2WW..? Anyone started puking yet?

only because i was hungover :rofl:

come on a few of you we need to all be in 2ww! tell that eggy to hatch!


----------



## krissi

Well i usually try not to symptom spot (usually because i don't have any!) but what the hell. I feel you girls will be sympathetic to the cause!!

I have got some twinges on my right side pretty sure I have probably just pulled something moving but i haven't had it before so I will be optomistic!! Lots of CM still so got in another BD session last night for luck. My boobs are sore too which is unusual for me, they usually start to hurt 24 hours before AF. I just feel a bit more optomistic this cycle, but then again i am really happy with life at the mo so maybe it is just the new me!

Either way I am starting the 2ww happy and I am ready and armed with grenades and a machine gun to see off the witch for us all. So if anyone feels her coming let me know and I will take aim!!


----------



## samzi

well im in the 2ww. feeling rotten atm cos i think ive caught what my bf has/had. Awful sore throat and occasional cough, and sort of headache with the now and again sneeze (which i hate with a passion) Been feeling really tired early on in the eve, day before last i even had a nap at 8pm which is very strange for me. Bit of cramping been going on, bit of nausea and an achey boob yday. All things that could be due to this fluey thingy ive got or more positive reasons. We shall see!!


----------



## Mrs S

Loving all the symptom spotting - let's keep positive that it's good news! What dpo do you ladies start testing? I've only done one test so far back in December and then held out in Jan before the :witch: got me....but I've seen people who test as early as 6dpo??? Which of us is due for AF earliest? I'm due on 8th Feb so will try and hold out until that weekend...FX'd..!


----------



## samzi

Im due the 9th so will try to hold out till then


----------



## Lyns

Well, I've said it before the only symptons I had the two times I actually was pregnant, was no symptons at all. I didn't start feeling nauseus until 6weeks and even my boobs weren't sore until then. I guess the only thing was I was trying to do a hold to take a HPT and was permanently dying for a pee. But based on that I do not sympton spot!


----------



## krissi

AF is due for me on 08/02 so i will be waiting. On the whole i don't test anymore unless I am late. A lot cheaper and I find it saves disappointment!!


----------



## miel

Af is due for me around February 5th...so 10 days from now...don't realy know when i will start to test...i don't really test as usually i have some spotting before she is due...

10 days to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mum2joe

I'm still symptom spotting for my ov here :hissy: 8 days of high readings on my CBFM :hissy:
Getting lots of bd-ing in though *just in case*, so its def :muaha:
Come on laydeees more symptoms...no-one puked yet???!!!
:hugs: & lorry loads of :dust:


----------



## samzi

Well had plenty of wind this eve lol, and i seem slightly bloated


----------



## Lol78

No symptoms here at all - not even sore boobs, but that'll start soon I'm sure, I always get that and have never been pregnant yet. 
AF is due 7th Feb.

Lyns posted a great little lesson in Mum2joe's journal about hormones, etc - thanks Lyns. I'm going to get a CBFM next cycle (not at all optimistic!!).


----------



## miel

i am still sympthomless as well :(....

well i only have 8 days left before AF or BFP!!!


----------



## tansey

I think AF is due on the 7th Feb but i have spotting about four days before so will know quite early :(


----------



## BizyBee

Can I join? I usually have a very irregular cycle and don't always ovulate (lately has been 50-73 days or so) but this month I am optimistic that I ovulated yesterday/today. I have had some cramping and what I think was a + OPK. If I did ovulate, I should expect :witch: around Feb. 10th. If not, you all may leave me in the dust and I'll have to catch up to you in your next cycle! :rofl:


----------



## miel

Welcome Bizybee :)...

we won't leave you in the dust ...our plan is to take all our cycle buddies to the first semester !!!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks! :yipee:
Glad to have some friends to count down with...


----------



## krissi

I lost 2lbs at slimming world again this week!! Yippee really pleased as I had a few vodkas on Saturday to celebrate moving in my new home and I thought it would ruin it!!

I have my gyn app today at 10am and I am really nervous for some reason so please wish me luck girls. They will do a HPT test which I am a bit annoyed about as I don't test early and a neg will upset me. But I am only 5 dpo so I will say it doesn't count regardless!!


----------



## Lyns

Bit pointless testing at that point isn't it.....waste of a good test if you ask me! Tell em you tested at home this morning!

I'm a bit cross actually as against my desire my SLimming World group leader wanted everyone to do the Extra Easy this week....and I knew I wouldn't lose weight, but she promised me I would! She said she's lost way more on it than the other plan, so I sort of agreed (just to prove her wrong)...and of course I didn't lose any weight. And I've been 100% on plan...with no more than 10 syns any day, so its not very good! I'm now back on Red and Green and I know I'll have lost at least 2lb's again this week! Last time I'm listening to her! Its a bit annoying really when you know what works for you, but they seem to want to prove a point through your weight loss!


----------



## krissi

My group leader told everyone to do that extra easy but i refused as that was very similar to my normal diet. My mum does the extra easy and lost 2lb, then 1lb and this week nothing so I am sure red and green days are best.

Well the appointment went brilliantly, the doctor was really sympathetic and has prescribed 6 mths of 50mg Clomid. I also have to take Metamorfin every day and then I have to have blood test mid luteal phase for 4 months to check my progeserone levels.

I am so pleased things are being done. Oh and I have to go back on the 20/07 at 9:10.


----------



## miel

so we i get a BFP next week i be due October 17th 2009!!!

a October Baby how nice would that be ?

what about you ladies?


----------



## samzi

16th here!! :D Now just to get the BFP!


----------



## miel

samzi said:


> 16th here!! :D Now just to get the BFP!

YAY!!! Give birth should be easy :rofl::rofl:it's the bfp it's hard to get!:rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Yeah, it is a waste of a test at 5dpo. Glad to hear things are moving forward Krissi. 

Miel - an October baby would be wonderful!


----------



## krissi

October 16th for me too!!


----------



## tansey

glad you got a good response from doc Krissi!

My baby is due October 17, 2009!


----------



## krissi

Started the Metamorfin last night... OMG it has made me feel awful, tummy cramps, headaches... yuck. I just keep picturing that little baby in my arms and it will make me keep taking them. God who would choose to be a woman, especially a woman TTC!!


----------



## samzi

Well i have cramping today, lets hope its positive! Last night i went ot the loo and found a clump of stretchy yellow cm on the liner. Nothing since though, very odd. No idea what it even means but we shall see how the next week or so continues!!


----------



## krissi

Fingers crosses samzi x


----------



## samzi

Well i still have them :lol: I havent eaten all day because i havent felt hungry, you think thats maybe why? Tho its abdomen cramps so i wouldnt have thought so?


----------



## krissi

Well I have been sick but to be honest thats the Metformin but its so depressing being sick i am going to call it a symptom anyway. On these tablets for 4 months so guess i had better get used to it!!

Cramps can be a good sign x


----------



## samzi

:hug:


----------



## miel

We are all so closed to the testing time !!!!

but i still feel like my "usual self" ...but then before i had polyp and now i don't !!
so maybe i don;t really know what i am suppose to feel before having a BFP? 

good luck to us ladies!


----------



## BizyBee

I know, the testing dates are fast approaching! Miel, are you the first to test? Good luck! :dust:

Feel better Krissi and Samzi...
:hug:


----------



## miel

i think i will be if no Af i will test thursday or friday :)


----------



## tansey

Ooh talk of testing already!!


----------



## samzi

im testing friday too..maybe saturday.
well after last nights and the previous nights cm i now cant go for a no 2 :rofl: and last night the ole boobies hurt and so it continues x


----------



## tansey

OMG 8DPO - will the spotting start and i have to wait until i am a MRS or will i get my BFP as a MISS?


----------



## samzi

goodluck tansey. im having a dull ache atm on one side. feel slighty nauseas too. Fx'd!! xx


----------



## tansey

well just feel the smae as normal at this point! 
big boobs that are not particularly sore, very faint ache down there/delicate feeling down there. Also when i wiped this morning after FMU there was pink on TP - is this beginning of spotting? :(


----------



## samzi

implanation ;)

last night i had bad cramps for a few hours, today i have them but no where near as bad as last night. So i woke up and remembered having a dream where i had a baby.. now do you think it means something? I feel stupid asking that :oops:


----------



## krissi

No symptoms for me this cycle is the same as all the rest! But I start Clomid next cycle so I am looking forward to the possibilities that could bring, so my approach is stay calm and don't stress for the next 5 days. I am pretty sure I am not going to be in for a nice surprise. 

Still very snowy down here, had yesterday off work but in today and to be honest it feels like a waste of time as I got loads of just for fun BD in yesterday and now I am stuck in my very quiet office. So basically i need to be snowed in pre O next cycle!!


----------



## Lol78

Hi girls!
Sorry I've not popped in for a while. I started a journal and somewhat neglected my cycle buddies. But that is no good!
Krissi, I'm so glad your doctors appointment went well - keeping my fingers crossed for you now and hoping you stop feeling so sick - well perhaps just sick for another reason!
Tansey, I'm so hoping you get your BFP before your big day. What a double celebration that would be!
Samzi, it's all sounding good for you...
Miel, I also feel "normal" but haven't just had a poly removed, so like you say, you really don't know normal yet!! hope normal is actually abnormal (if you know what I mean)
Everyone else, I hope you are all good....

My temps are dropping, no real symptoms to speak of apart from nausea (but I'm sure that's me getting myself wound up - and actually quite normal). 
Really bad moods, but I just found out why that might be - calcium deficiency apparently can cause bad PMS - guess what, I have hypocalcemia - never knew the 2 could be linked. I'm sooo going to take my disgusting tablets now. I hate being such a bitch.

AF due Friday or Saturday, I'm not even bothering to test cos it's so obvious that this is not our month. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all my cycle buddies, hoping I don't have so many next cycle!!!


----------



## miel

so spotting for me either so far ( i used to spotted sometimes a week before AF due) but my GYN told me it was probably due to the polyp ...so at least i don't have to deal with spotting anymore...

i feel fine a little bit of back pain but not a big deal ...boobs are normal feel normal ...oh well if Af show up she show up ! and i will have 26 days more to lose weight !!!

like Krissi i am doing the approach of calm is better than sad and piss off!!!

i think AF should be here thursday or friday for me.

nice to hear from you lol78:)


----------



## tansey

so the spotting started yesterday - quite early for me :(
GAME OVER - for now!


----------



## miel

tansey said:


> so the spotting started yesterday - quite early for me :(
> GAME OVER - for now!

i know you are busy right now Tansey...but when everything get back to normal and you are married :happydance: and you have time ...you should ask for a ultrasound !! spotting is not normal so early like that there is a reason for it ...my gyn said spotting a day or 2 before /af normal but not early like !!

i haven't spot so far as she knew the polyp was my reason...


----------



## samzi

dont give up hope just yet hun!!! x


----------



## samzi

im suddenly feeling like this month wont be my month. Read my ttc journal for info x


----------



## BizyBee

Well I think I'm about a week past ovulation and I've had a little light brown CM for the past few days. I'm really hoping it's implantation bleeding. If not, I'm not sure what's going on. My cycles have been around 45-75 days long and I am only at CD 26. This is the first cycle that I am almost positive I ovulated. Fingers crossed!


----------



## krissi

Yippee for the definate O Bizybee. I have my fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding.

Tansey - so sorry hun but at least you can relax and enjoy the wedding and have a few champagnes without stressing. I def agree with Miel, you need to ask the doc for some tests into why you are spotting so early. But wait until after the honeymoon, just relax and enjoy becoming a MRS. Only 10 more sleeps!!!


----------



## samzi

body finally let me do a poo lol sorry tmi :rofl:


----------



## mum2joe

Hey there buddies of the cycle :friends:...sorry to have been awol, but its been a bit of a fog of confusion for me this month, not knowing when I ov'd, so have no clue where I am in my cycle!

If I go off last months then I'm not due till the 12th...but I had a bit of a bleed 2wks ago & am thinking maybe that was ov...who knows!

So I'm either past my 2ww or in the middle, getting some cracking headaches & (o) (o) have been sore for over a week now- also noticed today v pronounced white bumps on my areolas, have had a couple of days of AF cramps but nothing yet....

Will probably wait to see if Mother Nature gives me her BFN...it's saving me a fortune not knowing when to test!

So sorry the bitch got you Tansey, honeymoon baby is on order xx

Miel are you going to test tomorrow?? V excited for you xx

I know Lyns is in London but she got a BFN at stupid DPO before she went, so hoping it turns pos for her!

Krissi well done on the weightloss- 4 days to go!

Samzi constipation is a classic early pg symptom- welcome to the *god my tits hurt* club!!

Welcome Bizzy Bee, yay for another irregular cycler- double yay for ov-ing though, fx-d for you xx

Lol being a complete cow is also a classic symptom- so here's hoping the tablets have no effect as it's cos you're Mrs Preggers!

Good luck guys-here's hoping for some great results in the next few days

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## samzi

mum2joe said:


> Hey there buddies of the cycle :friends:...sorry to have been awol, but its been a bit of a fog of confusion for me this month, not knowing when I ov'd, so have no clue where I am in my cycle!
> 
> If I go off last months then I'm not due till the 12th...but I had a bit of a bleed 2wks ago & am thinking maybe that was ov...who knows!
> 
> So I'm either past my 2ww or in the middle, getting some cracking headaches & (o) (o) have been sore for over a week now- also noticed today v pronounced white bumps on my areolas, have had a couple of days of AF cramps but nothing yet....
> 
> Will probably wait to see if Mother Nature gives me her BFN...it's saving me a fortune not knowing when to test!
> 
> So sorry the bitch got you Tansey, honeymoon baby is on order xx
> 
> Miel are you going to test tomorrow?? V excited for you xx
> 
> I know Lyns is in London but she got a BFN at stupid DPO before she went, so hoping it turns pos for her!
> 
> Krissi well done on the weightloss- 4 days to go!
> 
> *Samzi constipation is a classic early pg symptom- welcome to the *god my tits hurt* club!!*
> Welcome Bizzy Bee, yay for another irregular cycler- double yay for ov-ing though, fx-d for you xx
> 
> Lol being a complete cow is also a classic symptom- so here's hoping the tablets have no effect as it's cos you're Mrs Preggers!
> 
> Good luck guys-here's hoping for some great results in the next few days
> 
> :hugs: & :dust:


:rofl: now you mention it!


----------



## krissi

Well its my weigh in tonight and I haven't been so good this week so I am just hoping I haven't put on. I have a blinding headache today, would love to say its a sign but in reality its from being on the phone to my solicitor for 30 mins talking about my personal injury claim from my fall last week. The metformin I am taking doesn't help either, it gives me horrible gas and stomach cramps but fingers crossed it will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## miel

:(...

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/96867-99-sure-am-out.html#post1501569

well the ones that don't make it this cycle (hopefully it won't be to many) we can still be buddies ? ok:)?


----------



## tansey

i'll always be your buddy hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Another one bites the dust.....
Bitch got me today - 3 days early! 

Does that mean we're no longer cycle buddies? :cry:

I'm looking forward to hearing how the rest of you get on. Really keeping my fingers crossed that this part of the forum gets a little less busy, if you know what I mean...

xxx


----------



## miel

we are still all cycles buddies !!!
let's bit the crap of AF and then get ready for ovulation again!!!


----------



## Lol78

YAY! Well, hoping with a few less next time. FX


----------



## samzi

sorry for all who got af :hug: gl for next cycle!
i was going to test tomorrow but now im not so sure


----------



## BizyBee

mum2joe said:


> Hey there buddies of the cycle :friends:...sorry to have been awol, but its been a bit of a fog of confusion for me this month, not knowing when I ov'd, so have no clue where I am in my cycle!
> 
> If I go off last months then I'm not due till the 12th...but I had a bit of a bleed 2wks ago & am thinking maybe that was ov...who knows!
> 
> So I'm either past my 2ww or in the middle, getting some cracking headaches & (o) (o) have been sore for over a week now- also noticed today v pronounced white bumps on my areolas, have had a couple of days of AF cramps but nothing yet....
> 
> Will probably wait to see if Mother Nature gives me her BFN...it's saving me a fortune not knowing when to test!
> 
> So sorry the bitch got you Tansey, honeymoon baby is on order xx
> 
> Miel are you going to test tomorrow?? V excited for you xx
> 
> I know Lyns is in London but she got a BFN at stupid DPO before she went, so hoping it turns pos for her!
> 
> Krissi well done on the weightloss- 4 days to go!
> 
> Samzi constipation is a classic early pg symptom- welcome to the *god my tits hurt* club!!
> 
> Welcome Bizzy Bee, yay for another irregular cycler- double yay for ov-ing though, fx-d for you xx
> 
> Lol being a complete cow is also a classic symptom- so here's hoping the tablets have no effect as it's cos you're Mrs Preggers!
> 
> Good luck guys-here's hoping for some great results in the next few days
> 
> :hugs: & :dust:

Thanks! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's hard not too... 

Miel- I really hope you get your :bfp: really soon. You definitely deserve it and I wish you the best! :dust:

Krissi- congrats on the weight loss!

Lol78- sorry the :witch: got you... :hug:

Samzi- hope you see a line tomorrow!


----------



## krissi

AF is due tomorrow or sat for me but even if I am a few days behind you I want to keep you all as my cycle buddies, I have loved our little group.

On a high note I lost another 2lbs this week. I am so happy thats 10lbs in a month!!


----------



## tansey

Lol sorry AF turned up!! :hugs:

Krissi well done on your weight loss and good luck if you test! xx


----------



## samzi

tested this morn and it was BFN. what a surprise there then!

not letting it get me down though, last time i fell preg i didnt get BFP til i was a few days late so its not over yet!! x


----------



## tansey

sorry about the BFN - keep trying hun!


----------



## Lol78

Awww, you girls are so lovely. 

Well done Krissi on the weight loss, that's great. I really need to get my butt into gear and get back to a meeting!

Tansey - soooo excited for you right now! I bet you can't wait - it's the best day ever, you are gonna have so much fun.

Miel? No Miel yet today - hope you are doing OK honey.

Samzi - we're not letting a bfn spoil our party yet - you WILL get your bfp - you will - you will - you will - you will

Biz - keep your hopes up, we all are!

Are we have couple of awol girlies? Lyns and Mum2Joe, where for art thou ???


----------



## mum2joe

I'm here at god only knows how many DPO with my stuuuupidly long cycle!!!
Lots & lots of symptoms (what's new:rofl:), but NO TESTING till next week- too many BFNs last month...
Sorry that evil bitch appeared to so many of you gorgeous ladies- does that make it 4 of us still to know???
Me, Samzi, Krissi & Biz?
Hugs & dust to all of my lovely cycle buds...


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still waiting! Haven't really felt any changes (other than imaginary cramps). I'm trying not to test until next week also, but it is so hard not to! :)


----------



## samzi

im testing on sun if no spotting tomo or sat x


----------



## krissi

Well boobs are starting to get a bit more tender so she might be on her way over the weekend. CP is lower now to which is a bad sign for me, but we will see!!


----------



## Lol78

Krissi, I was reading about CP the other day. "They" were saying that in early pregnancy there is no real difference to normal so I wouldn't worry about that. I think it was saying that it did change (but I can't remember how) but that it goes into the lower position first regardless of pregnancy or not. I'm certainly no expert though and don't check CP so may be totally wrong! Hope it's not a bad sign!


----------



## miel

looks like the witch is almost here for me:(...anyway i am going to see if she turn into a flaw this afternoon and if not i will count tomorrow as CD1...

i am also going back to tempting ( took a 2 month break from it ) but i do like to know that the temp confirm i did "O" ...i hates wondering about it ...


----------



## BizyBee

Awe sorry Miel! :hug:


----------



## krissi

Aww sorry the witch got you Miel, she is doing the rounds on our little group the nasty cow xx


----------



## tansey

well stil spotting - last month my cycle was 30 days and it is normally 29 and it looks like it will be 30 this cycle - i don't now why after so long it has got a day longer? I did start taking EPO up to OV? Maybe this? Hope she arrives tomorrow I need her gone completely by my wedding night!


----------



## BizyBee

Krissi, any news? Did :witch: get you after all? Hope not!

Tansey, it's odd that your cycle is now a day longer. Maybe she won't arrive at all and your spotting is implantation bleeding. Can't believe your wedding is approaching so quickly.


----------



## samzi

i got a fright when i was out in town cos i could feel something wet and thought oh god the witch has started. BUT i got home and it was just yellow cm. PHEW! x


----------



## BizyBee

I hate that feeling Samzi! Glad to hear it was a false alarm...


----------



## jrmorris3

miel said:


> it's a important cycle for me as my polyp is DEAD!!!!! it was taking 1/4 of space on my uterine wall...not good for implementation !!!!
> 
> i can believe i am a week away from ovulation about !!! with the month of NO ttc last cycle in preparation for the op i feel like i had no sex for ages as we really took a break!!!

Hello there, I am brand new to this site and I really dont understand how this works. I got on here because I was looking for hope and I found it in some of the women who have miscarried on this site. Now I have a great deal of hope and I want to share it to the women out there and let them know that anything is possible. I am 6 wks pregnant with a healthy hb. Please help me so I can post my story to others who need some hope too. Lots of Love, jennifer:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Well witch was due yesterday, she didn'gt arrive but i did have cramps, she is not here today yet but i think its only a matter of time. Tested yesterday and BFN so onto the next cycle with Clomid as soon as she turns up!!


----------



## samzi

gl krissi! im due af today but no sign yet x


----------



## Lol78

Thinking of you girls!


----------



## tansey

well i'm defo out girls - so good luck to the rest of you left in! :hugs:


----------



## miel

CD 2 for me today 1 and oh boy she is a real pain in the butt that witch like always !!!

hope evey one is doing great and still crossing my fingers for the rest of you that is waiting in any moment to see the bFP!!!:)


----------



## samzi

sorry tansey and miel :hugs:

no sign of af and she was due today. tested before and got bfn. going to test with fmu tomo depending on if shes still left me alone or not x


----------



## BizyBee

No news from me yet. I will test in a few days. Sorry to everyone who was caught by the :witch:. She seems to be taking over our thread. Hope one of us gets by! :dust: to everyone left...


----------



## krissi

Sorry Miel, Tansey & Lol78. Good luck to Samzi and Bizzybee.

AF now officially late. Was due Sunday so am i 2 or 3 days late? Been very stressed lately though and I know that can make AF late so just going to wait.

Got up at 5:45am today and went swimming and did 30 lengths so chuffed with myself!!


----------



## samzi

woke up thought she wasnt here, went to the loo and when i wiped there was the faintest faintest pink. maybe shes on her way after all! X


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Krissi, 30 lengths and you're late! :happydance:

Samzi, hope you're wrong and she doesn't arrive...


----------



## samzi

since this morning there hasnt been anythng, except when i went to the loo a min ago and had a bit of, tmi btw, faint browny cm x


----------



## miel

krissi said:


> Sorry Miel, Tansey & Lol78. Good luck to Samzi and Bizzybee.
> 
> AF now officially late. Was due Sunday so am i 2 or 3 days late? Been very stressed lately though and I know that can make AF late so just going to wait.
> 
> Got up at 5:45am today and went swimming and did 30 lengths so chuffed with myself!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so so good!!!

i really hope it's a BFP coming your way sweetie !!!!:happydance::happydance:

do you think you will test soon so?


----------



## miel

samzi said:


> since this morning there hasnt been anythng, except when i went to the loo a min ago and had a bit of, tmi btw, faint browny cm x

hope she doesn't show for you ...
hang in there :hug::hugs:


----------



## mum2joe

:hissy: she got me on Sunday eve-4 days early...grrrrrr!!!
Sooo Samzi, Biz & Krissi....no pressure...but COME ONNNNN we need some poas positivity in here :rofl:

Ah well gorgeous ladies..it's another month in each others company...:friends: (that was supposed to cheer you all up :rofl:)

Happy Valentines to you all for Saturday- & of course to Tansey for your romantic wedding!!!

What have the rest of you got planned- the slushier & gooey-er the better!!
If the weather holds out we are going on a winters picnic to the beach - all diets are officially suspended for the day, so you can all eat as much chocolate & drink as much as you want...it's the law!

Hugs & dust to you lovelies xxxxx


----------



## samzi

my test i did last night is in preg test gallery, go check it out x


----------



## BizyBee

I couldn't help myself and tested this morning. So far it was a :bfn: but I'm not discouraged. It's not over until :witch: gets me. The hard part will be waiting for FMU!


----------



## krissi

Well had a really bad day. My MIL had a major stoke last night, we have to wait until 3:30 for more news, but she is currently paralysed down her left side, but her speech is returning. Needless to say OH is heartbroken and it has been a horrible morning. There is nothing worse than seeing your man crying, it makes me want to cry just thinking about it.

AF is still not here for me but I think she will soon come as CP VERY low and that always means she is coming. I think maybe the stress is keeping her away or maybe the metmorfin has lengthened my lp slightly. Not sure. If she is not here by Friday, i will test for sanitys sake!

Bizy sorry about the BFN but I did see one girl in BFP announcements who got 6 BFNs nefore her BFP.

Samzi, I had a look at your test, sorry i didn't see two lines but hopefully I am wrong and when I log on next they will be blaring at me (the pic is pretty rubbish so hopefully that is why i am missing it xx)


Sorry she got you momtojoe. She has not been very kind to our buddies group this cycle, i think Mr Stork wants to give us all christmas babies and that is why.


----------



## tansey

krissi said:


> Well had a really bad day. My MIL had a major stoke last night, we have to wait until 3:30 for more news, but she is currently paralysed down her left side, but her speech is returning. Needless to say OH is heartbroken and it has been a horrible morning. There is nothing worse than seeing your man crying, it makes me want to cry just thinking about it.
> 
> AF is still not here for me but I think she will soon come as CP VERY low and that always means she is coming. I think maybe the stress is keeping her away or maybe the metmorfin has lengthened my lp slightly. Not sure. If she is not here by Friday, i will test for sanitys sake!
> 
> She has not been very kind to our buddies group this cycle, i think Mr Stork wants to give us all christmas babies and that is why.

So sorry about your MIL Krissi :hugs:
I hope you are about to get your :bfp: 
Christmas babies would be great!


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun, i think its my tablets buggering up my cycles tbh but i will keep fingers crossed it is a bfp! Ever hopeful.

My MIL has got her speech back so it is a bit better now.

Bet you are getting really excited now ...... 3 MORE SLEEPS!!! And Af will be gone for the wedding night woohoo!!


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Krissi, sorry to hear about your MIL. I am glad that she has her speech back. I hope there's a quick recovery.


----------



## miel

Krissi ...i am thinking of you guys:hug::hugs:

After meeting with my doctor today we decided to give a try to Clomid (for 3 month ) and after if no luck we will go with IUI...
so i am starting clomid tonight and i am super exited !!!
she also gave me a BD plan :rofl:
CD10
CD12
CD14
CD16


----------



## krissi

Thats great Miel so pleased for you. My doc recommended the same BD plan but added CD 8 and CD 18. I am starting Clomid again if the witch ever bloody turns up.

Still not here this morning. Sorry if this TMI but if she is due and I have BD that usually seems to bring her on, tried it last night and nada. Boobs are sore so i am sure she is going to turn up but getting frustrated now. Called the registrar last night and left a message to say i am late and should i carry on with the metformin and all that so hopefully they will call me back today.


----------



## samzi

well this morn i went to the loo and had brown blood when i wiped, think shes on her way. although last time i was preg i had this for a few days and a friend had told me to test cos i hadnt had a proper AF, and low and behold there was a BFP.

So we shall see!


----------



## tansey

great that there a still some of us whith a chance - good luck girls!


----------



## samzi

and it has stopped :rofl:

oh the dejavu!


----------



## BizyBee

Miel, good luck with the Clomid! 

Samzi, sounds good so far...

I tested again last night and this morning and still :bfn:. If only I could skip ahead to tomorrow's FMU, I'd be all set... :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Well 4 or 5 days late now and no AF, so tested with a tesco test and BFN so thats me done! Hurry up AF now so i can get going again!!


----------



## tansey

sorry about the BFN Krissi! But as the OLD saying goes - You're not out until AF shows! FX xx


----------



## samzi

af still messing me about, if its even her. back to brown blood now. ARGH!


----------



## krissi

Still no AF today, very annoying!!

One more sleep tansey and then you are a MRS!!! Woohoo, have a great day xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope you have a wonderful wedding Tansey!

Good luck Krissi and Samzi. I'm still waiting for a bfp or AF also...


----------



## samzi

im out, i came on last night though she seems to have left me alone during the night. heh oh well. hope you guys all get your BFP in the forseeable future, but for me im going for a while. we are not ttc anymore. x


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Samzi, sorry to hear that! :hug:

I'm still in limbo. I keep getting :bfn:'s and I think I am about 17dpo today. No sign of :witch: either!


----------



## krissi

AF now 8 days late! My boobs are so sore which is always an AF sign for me, and i keep getting twinges but she doesn't come. CP was very low and firm though so def not pg, come on witch!!

Can't wait to hear from Tansey on how the wedding went!!


----------



## Lol78

I'm still holding out for our :bfp:'s from Krissi and BizyBee.
Sorry Samzi, even more sad as you are now not going to be trying for a while. :hug:

I wonder how Tansey got on. I bet she had a fantastic day.


----------



## BizyBee

Well I keep getting :bfn:'s, but I've had no sign of :witch:. I definitely don't "feel" pregnant. Not sure what's going on. With my crazy cycles, I wouldn't be surprised if I never even ovulated (even though I had +OPKs for 2 days, EWCM, and cramps). I'll keep you girls posted! Hope Krissi is still in too!!!


----------



## miel

helllo girlies ...sorry i was off line for couples days as i am really busy at the shop with Valentines day :)...

i took my last pill of clomid last night :)and so far it has increase my sex drive !!! oh boy i had a good naughty dream the other night it was really really good !!!
noticed as well increase of CM big time with clomid ....i really hope it will do the trick for us this month !!!

anyway Krissi i am still crossing my fingers for you :)


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome back Miel! Glad the Clomid seems to be working. Fingers crossed it will do the trick!


----------



## krissi

Hi Miel, great news about the Clomid, I so hope it works for you x.

Well AF now 9 days late, boobs are so sore i want to cry about having to wear a bra. Felt quite sick yesterday, it came on all a sudden and then went again, think my mind is playing tricks on me.

I have the docs tonight about something totally unrelated so may mention it if its not the horrible doctor.


----------



## Lol78

Yey, Miel is back! Hope Valentines went well for you and good luck with the Clomid!

Krissi, hope the doctor can help, perhaps they can give you a blood test? I'm not sure when these things are done. 

Bizybee, I really hope you get your :bfp:. These long unpredictable cycles are so cruel. I can't believe I am ov. again (positive OPK today) and you are still on the 2ww. We were cycle buddies (ie. at the same point). I really feel for you. It's tough enough without all the ups and downs of not having a clue where you are. Good luck...
:dust: to our 2 potential :bfp: girls and :dust: to the rest of us.

Anyone else ov around now? Miel, it can't be long for you? I got a positive OPK yesterday. We have had a bit of a :sex:athon, only missing Valentines day (ironically!)


----------



## BizyBee

I know, unfortunately Krissi and I have extended the awful 2ww and it is getting frustrating!

The one thing that I am glad is that my cycles have improved. The last ones were 72 and 53 days. At least they are getting shorter!


----------



## miel

i got a positive opk today :) and my doc gave me a BD plan...

so Cd10 (tonight )
CD 12
CD14
Cd16 
she said i must follow this pattern for this cycle :)


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Miel!!! Good luck and enjoy your :sex: marathon... :)


----------



## krissi

Well i tested again yesterday with a cb digi and BFN, spoke to the doc and she said that it would show by now so I am not pg. Was so upset last night, you are supposed to get excited when AF is late, now I am just scared that she won't show up.

Yesterday was a bad day but I am determined to start fresh today, i will just wait for AF and then work on my xmas baby xx


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Krissi... :hugs:

I think I am in the same predicament. On CD41, still :bfn:. I had some twinges on my left side and noticed some EWCM today. It's possible my body geared up for Ov before, but never released an egg. If I am just ovulating now, I may go crazy waiting another 2 weeks. It wouldn't really surprise me though, as my last cycle was 53 days. Ugh...


----------



## krissi

Come out come out wherever you are... wheres all my cycle buddies?

Well good news, AF is on her way, CD1 will be tomorrow!! Start Clomid on Sunday!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Krissi, I'm here! That's good news. Is this your first cycle with Clomid?


----------



## krissi

I have taken it in the past but not for a few years x


----------



## BizyBee

I'm asking because it is looking like that is my next step and I was wondering if you had any symptoms. I hear it can be pretty bad for some people.


----------



## miel

krissi said:


> Come out come out wherever you are... wheres all my cycle buddies?
> 
> Well good news, AF is on her way, CD1 will be tomorrow!! Start Clomid on Sunday!!

we can be cycle clomid buddies !!!!

i started 50 mg for this cycle :)( currently cd13)...what dose are you on ? 

i did not have to much side effect beside a little increase of sex drive and some sex dream :rofl::rofl::rofl: but it only last when i was taking clomid for 5 days and experience one evening some hot flushes but i did have a glass of wine that night too !!!
it was kind of weird to take the first pill the first night :blush: just coming to the conclusion it came to that ...that we do everything to get the bfp if you know what i mean....

but so many woman do get the bfp with it it mean something!!!!

Bizybee if you take the pills at night you sleep through most of the sympthons


okk girls !!!hope everyone will enjoy their wonderful week end ( raining in San Francisco right now so :() i will be off to Yoga on Saturday for 1.5 hours :happydance: to help along the little spermies !!!!

what everyone else doing ?


----------



## krissi

Well took Clomid yesterday and have woken with a stinking headache today, oh they joys of Clomid.

Went out and got very drunk on saturday to cheer myself up, went for a quick drink at 11am with friends and somehow found myself getting home at 3am Sunday morning. When i finally woke up on sunday i looked by my bed and saw 2 different shoes, i had somehow picked up one of my trainers (size 5) and one of my mates trainers (size 9) and worn them home... no more drinking for me what an idiot!! Still i do feel better for it! 

So the plan for this cycle is CD6 - CD 10 DTD every other day, CD10 CD18 every day and then CD18 - CD24 DTD every other day, just in case I am Oing later then before.

Miel I am on 50mg too. Cycle Clomid buddies it is and when we both get our BFPs this month we can be pg buddies too... it is going to happen!

CD 3 today and AF is easing up already she was particularly mean to me on Saturday but i am lucky that i only have AF pains and heavy flow for 24 hours.


----------



## BizyBee

krissi said:


> Well took Clomid yesterday and have woken with a stinking headache today, oh they joys of Clomid.
> 
> Went out and got very drunk on saturday to cheer myself up, went for a quick drink at 11am with friends and somehow found myself getting home at 3am Sunday morning. When i finally woke up on sunday i looked by my bed and saw 2 different shoes, i had somehow picked up one of my trainers (size 5) and one of my mates trainers (size 9) and worn them home... no more drinking for me what an idiot!! Still i do feel better for it!
> 
> So the plan for this cycle is CD6 - CD 10 DTD every other day, CD10 CD18 every day and then CD18 - CD24 DTD every other day, just in case I am Oing later then before.
> 
> Miel I am on 50mg too. Cycle Clomid buddies it is and when we both get our BFPs this month we can be pg buddies too... it is going to happen!
> 
> CD 3 today and AF is easing up already she was particularly mean to me on Saturday but i am lucky that i only have AF pains and heavy flow for 24 hours.

:rofl: You must've really enjoyed yourself to have not noticed a size 9! 

Your :sex: plan sounds good. It seems you'll be able to catch the egg with that schedule.


----------



## krissi

Hi Bizy any news?


----------



## miel

2 ww for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

bring on the sympthons!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

No news! :sad2:
I'm still waiting for AF (or hopefully :bfp:). Hope this cycle ends soon so I can move forward!


----------



## miel

have you tested Bizybee?


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, I've tested a lot since Feb. 10th. I thought I O'ed on Jan. 28th, but had another round of EWCM & cramps on Feb. 18th. With my crazy cycles, I could have ovulated later than expected. If that's the case, I am in the real 2WW this time. I won't know for sure until :witch: arrives. I'm trying to stay positive!

Just noticed you're in the 2WW! Good luck hun. I really hope this is your month!!! :dust:


----------



## Lol78

Hi girls!
Krissi, I'm so sorry, I was really hopeful for you. How's the Clomid going? I hope the headaches have eased. 
Miel? Still increased sex drive? Sounds useful. Can I give some to dh around ov? He struggled a bit this cycle and I didn't really demand too much!

Bizy, you're our last hope girl. You're still flying the :bfp: flag for our little cycle buddy group. I think we need a cycle buddy cheerleading session for you:

:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::


----------



## miel

sex drive is back to normal :)...today fertility friend confirm "O" so i am officially 3 dpo today :)!!!!

i hope the clomid help give me my bfp !!!! 

what about you i see you are 6 dpo..how are you feeling?


----------



## Lol78

OMG Miel. I'm such a dick!
I POAS today!!! 6 dpo. What was I thinking? And I was actually disappointed it was a :bfn:!!!

The reason is that I had some spotting over the weekend and thought perhaps I was defying all laws of biology and implantation was happending at 3dpo!!!

Anyway, sensible head is back on now. 
I really hope you get your :bfp: with the clomid. It's a good plan from the doctor.

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Lol - I know, I can't believe I am still stuck in this cycle and you've all moved on to new ones! Hopefully, it'll be worth the wait! 

I did the same thing last cycle. I got so excited that I possibly O'ed, I had to test ridiculously early. Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## krissi

Hi girls, Clomid giving me tummy pains, worst of all i am not sure about ttc at the mo. My OH is driving me mad he is being so selfish. Went on an all day bender yesterday and was so nasty to me, i can't bring myself to talk to him the last few days let alone DTD. Still maybe things will look better later x


----------



## BizyBee

krissi said:


> Hi girls, Clomid giving me tummy pains, worst of all i am not sure about ttc at the mo. My OH is driving me mad he is being so selfish. Went on an all day bender yesterday and was so nasty to me, i can't bring myself to talk to him the last few days let alone DTD. Still maybe things will look better later x

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon and things improve with your OH...


----------



## samzi

hi ladies :wave:

its been a little while!.

could you have a nosy at my journal and see if you can help with my pill questioin?

:hugs:


----------



## miel

Lol78 said:


> OMG Miel. I'm such a dick!
> I POAS today!!! 6 dpo. What was I thinking? And I was actually disappointed it was a :bfn:!!!
> 
> The reason is that I had some spotting over the weekend and thought perhaps I was defying all laws of biology and implantation was happending at 3dpo!!!
> 
> Anyway, sensible head is back on now.
> I really hope you get your :bfp: with the clomid. It's a good plan from the doctor.
> 
> xx

i don't really believe at implementation bleeding any more as i read a lot about it and it 's kind of rare for a women to get it ...but on the other end it's very comun to have ovulation bleeding often ( i get it )...do you think you could have ovulated later ? so it's to early to test for you ?


----------



## BizyBee

miel said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Miel. I'm such a dick!
> I POAS today!!! 6 dpo. What was I thinking? And I was actually disappointed it was a :bfn:!!!
> 
> The reason is that I had some spotting over the weekend and thought perhaps I was defying all laws of biology and implantation was happending at 3dpo!!!
> 
> Anyway, sensible head is back on now.
> I really hope you get your :bfp: with the clomid. It's a good plan from the doctor.
> 
> xx
> 
> i don't really believe at implementation bleeding any more as i read a lot about it and it 's kind of rare for a women to get it ...but on the other end it's very comun to have ovulation bleeding often ( i get it )...do you think you could have ovulated later ? so it's to early to test for you ?Click to expand...

Yeah, that is definitely a possibility. It is more common to bleed during ovulation than implantation!


----------



## krissi

Well had a good talk with OH last night and seem back on track. Last Clomid pill tonight for this cycle which I am glad about!!


----------



## BizyBee

That's good news Krissi! Now you can get back to business... How long do you think it will be until you ovulate?


----------



## krissi

I usually O about CD 14 or 15 so hopefully in just over a week!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! How are you all doing?

Well, CD51 and still nothing to report... Still hopeful, but worried.

If :witch: gets me, I will be able to continue my testing. I will have bloodwork on CD21 and OH will have SA done. I had CD3 bloods done last cycle and everything was fine. Unfortunately, my CD21 were not. I am not surprised though because I am obviously not ovulating before then, otherwise my cycles wouldn't be so long. It's looking like my next step will probably be Clomid. 

I'm considering trying acupuncture to shorten my cycles, although the thought of all those needles is a little scary! I've heard good things about it though (my friend's cycle went from around 50 to 35 days)...

Well, hope all is well with you!... :dust:


----------



## krissi

I was considering acupuncture to but I am so scared of needles, i really feel for you hun, long cycles are the worst.

Don't panic about the CD21 tests they can do things about it, mine were terrible but improved on their own and Clomid helped loads. Glad to hear the docs are being proactive though hun x

O day for me at the end of this week and started the BD yesterday!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Krissi! Catch that egg... :spermy:


----------



## miel

9 dpo for me today....i feel no symphoma what so ever so !!!!

oh well don;t need synpthoms to be pg right ? :)


----------



## BizyBee

miel said:


> 9 dpo for me today....i feel no symphoma what so ever so !!!!
> 
> oh well don;t need synpthoms to be pg right ? :)

That's right Miel! My sister didn't have any...
:dust:


----------



## krissi

Good luck Miel, Lyns reckons the only times she was pg were when she had no symptoms.

On that note where is Lyns and Tansey, have we been deserted?


----------



## BizyBee

krissi said:


> Good luck Miel, Lyns reckons the only times she was pg were when she had no symptoms.
> 
> On that note where is Lyns and Tansey, have we been deserted?

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing... I wonder what they've been up to!


----------



## Rumpskin

Your chart looks great Miel xxxx


----------



## krissi

Ohhhh it does look great!! Can't wait to see tomorrows temp!!


----------



## miel

tansey just came back from her honeymoon so she may be a little busy right now:)...don;t know about Lyn...

if no spotting for me i will try a test friday or Saturday maybe !!! 

i am so scare of testing it's silly i know....but if you don;t see a bfn you still in the game but when you see one it's like the my heart break everytime..


----------



## BizyBee

Oh yeah, that's true. I'm sure Tansey is quite busy!

Your chart is looking good! :yipee:


----------



## krissi

OK i will forgive Tansey, she is busy getting a honeymoon BFP, saw some of her photos in her journal she looked stunning.

Good luck for testing Miel, i know what you mean about seeing the BFN I prefer not to know!

Hows things for you Bizy?


----------



## BizyBee

I'm okay. There's nothing new to report really. Just waiting....


----------



## krissi

I am so annoyed for you, have you tried Provera?


----------



## miel

looks like Af is on her way for me:( ....well looks like a second round of clomid for me soon!


----------



## Lyns

Hey ladies......did I hear my name?

Glad to see you all going strong here still. I've been travelling a lot, and have been suffering with short cycles so the wretched :witch: keeps sneaking up on me and I am sooooooo out of sync with whats what nowadays!

I'm also suffering with missinghusbanditis (work trips - no choice!) around Ov time....which kind of makes it a bit of a challenge to get preggars! But he has assured me he will be around come hell or high water this cycle.

Anway....I'll be around a bit more from next week again, so will try and pop in a bit more frequently!

Love n hugs n :dust: to you all. Mwah xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, I have not used Provera yet. This past cycle I was going to start using it and I got my AF the day before I picked up the prescription. I am going to give it a few more days (till CD 60) before I call the Dr.


----------



## krissi

Aww good luck hun.

Miel so sorry about the spotting, maybe it will just take a few cycles for the Clomid to have full effect xx

Lyns good to have you back i missed you.

I lost another 2lbs this week at Slimming World, another 2 and I have lost a stone!!


----------



## Lyns

krissi said:


> Lyns good to have you back i missed you.
> 
> I lost another 2lbs this week at Slimming World, another 2 and I have lost a stone!!

Thanks sweetie....well done on the weight loss! Feels great doesn't it!

I've lost pretty similar myself, which I 'm pretty pleased with seeing as I had 2 weeks holiday! Mind the week back I tried really hard.....and lost 6.5lbs!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Lyns, glad you're back!

Congrats girls on the weight loss!

I woke up feeling terrible this morning. I think I caught a bad cold from my students. Ugh!


----------



## BizyBee

Update - definitely have a cold and now I've noticed some spotting. Double whammy! I am glad to see that something is happening, even if it means :witch: is coming.


----------



## samzi

goodluck girls.

im not back here yet, but will be once this pill bleed finishes :D


----------



## BizyBee

Hope to see you back here soon Samzi!


----------



## krissi

Good news something is happening Bizy, sorry its not a BFP though, do you take any meds at the mo?


----------



## BizyBee

No meds for me. I am having bloodwork done again during my next cycle, so we'll see what happens.

I have more spotting today (very lightly, only when I wipe), but I'm thinking :witch: will be here soon. I am really ready to move on, so I'm not terribly upset this time. I am looking forward to more testing (bloods, SA) and figuring out why I have such long cycles.


----------



## krissi

Good luck with the tests hun xx


----------



## miel

have a great week end everyone !!!:)


----------



## BizyBee

You too Miel!

Well :witch: got me...CD1 today! I almost made it to 60 so I am sooooo glad that cycle is over.... 
I'm sad it wasn't a :bfp: but relieved that I can move on. Now hubby can have his SA next week and I can have bloodwork done again on CD21.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm on CD4 so my husband had his SA done today. I dropped it off this morning and got a call this afternoon. Everything is good (we checked the figures online) so that's a relief. I assumed our troubles are related to me since my cycles are so long, and it's good to know that only one of us has problems to worry about. Next thing to look forward to is my CD21 bloodwork!


----------



## krissi

Great news about OHs SA results hun, not long until the bloodwork. Is it that you O late or just have a really long luteal phase or are you not sure?

Hope it all settles down for you a 40 odd day cycle was enough to drive me insane, you seem a really strong person x


----------



## BizyBee

I think I O late, if at all. When thinking back to my scan in Dec., my Dr. said I definitely had eggs but they were small at the time. I'm wondering what hormonal imbalance I have that would inhibit my follicles from growing and cause the long cycles. Well, at least I don't have to worry about OH. I'm just glad that part is over!


----------



## krissi

Really hope the tests shed more light for you hun, it is so frustrating have no answers x


----------



## BizyBee

Krissi, I see you're 6 dpo. How are you feeling?


----------



## krissi

The same as every other cycle unfortnately!! Keep saying to myself its too early for symptoms yet but then you see some people say i knew from 3dpo etc... (gits!)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies!


----------



## BizyBee

I know, I'm still waiting for that "this is it" moment... Wonder what it feels like!

Hi Samzi, how are you?


----------



## samzi

im good thanks :D and you?


----------



## miel

i started my second round of clomid last night ( we also got my husband SA result and everything is fine on his side ) so i guess after over 18 months of trying we can said we have so far "unexplained infertility " .
hopefully clomid will help us!

good luck ladies !!! Krissi i can't believe you are already 7 dpo!!!


----------



## krissi

I know this cycle has flown by!

Right my symptoms so far (its not a very long list) slightly sore boobs and very tired, have gone to bed at 9pm the last 2 nights. So thats it.. did say it wasn't very long!

Miel what days do you take Clomid? Your tickers say 2 different dates! It seems quite late to take Clomid as you O mid cycle, if no sucess this cycle i would def speak to consultant as it may be better for you to take earlier like CD2-6 xx

So Bizy and Miel I hope AF has left the building for you both and the BD marathon is commencing. Our little group has not had a single BFP so i am sprinkling loads of fairy dust on us all so we can have a xmas baby x


----------



## BizyBee

That's what I'm hoping for too! I'd love it if one of us gets a Christmas baby! CD7 today and I am ready to get back to :sex:! Maybe my cycle will fly by too (hoping the anticipation of CD21 bloods will help make it seem shorter)!

Samzi, I am doing okay too.


----------



## miel

krissi said:


> I know this cycle has flown by!
> 
> Right my symptoms so far (its not a very long list) slightly sore boobs and very tired, have gone to bed at 9pm the last 2 nights. So thats it.. did say it wasn't very long!
> 
> Miel what days do you take Clomid? Your tickers say 2 different dates! It seems quite late to take Clomid as you O mid cycle, if no sucess this cycle i would def speak to consultant as it may be better for you to take earlier like CD2-6 xx
> 
> So Bizy and Miel I hope AF has left the building for you both and the BD marathon is commencing. Our little group has not had a single BFP so i am sprinkling loads of fairy dust on us all so we can have a xmas baby x

ignore the first ticker on the top...i am on Cd 5 right now i take clomid cd2 to CD7...
like you said this month must be a month for BFP for us !!! we must get it !


----------



## Lyns

Crikey, I'm totally out of sync with everyone here now....I'm CD14 (I think - will look at ticker in a mo) and waiting to Ov. The :sex: commenced a few nights back! 

Good luck this cycle everyone xxx


----------



## BizyBee

CD9 today. I'll be doing my CD21 bloodwork before I know it! Trying to stay positive to get through another cycle.

Hope you all have a good weekend! xx


----------



## miel

i am done with clomid and the BD sexathon is starting !!!:)

how is everyone doing?


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

i ordered some tests today :rofl: the last few days ive been having symptoms, but i think i ov'd over the eeekend,not entirely sure though! i THINK af is due on 1st april.


----------



## BizyBee

Miel, good luck with the :sex: marathon!
Samzi, glad you're back from your break. 

I am doing okay. I'm on CD12 today, so nothing is really happening yet.


----------



## krissi

Hi girls!

AF due for me on Friday, nothing to exciting to report though.

Still waiting for my CD21 test results, not holding out to much hope they are good though as none of the secretarys would tell me the result which I am sure they did last time.


----------



## miel

haven't have a positive opk yet but i am still having on and off "O" pains still...i am probably gearing up to ovulate ( usually it happen 5 days to 8 days after taking the last pill of clomid )

Lyn you 5 dpo !!!already ! how are you feeling?
Bizybee would use opk to see if you are near "O" ?
Krissi good luck with the results sweetie:hug::hugs:


----------



## krissi

Well I got my CD21 results I def O'd progesterone level 30.7, 30 or above confirms O. Still a bit disappointed would have liked it to be a smidge higher as it is just there and that is with Clomid.

Been getting backache this morning so think AF will show her face today or tomorrow. I didn't expect to fall first cycle of Clomid but its still a bit disappointing!


----------



## BizyBee

Miel, I used OPK's in the past and got positives a few times each cycle. I'm not sure if it was due to normally high LH levels, dehydratation, etc. I haven't used them this cycle. I have my CD21 bloodwork next week, so I'll know then.

Krissy, sorry hun. I hope :witch: doesn't show. :dust:


----------



## miel

Krissi ? any news sweetie ? i hope she did not show!!!


----------



## krissi

CD1 today! Was getting hopeful but then woke up to that all familiar aching and there she was! Riund 2 of Clomid here we come!


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

gl this cycle.

well i got a faint pos yday, and 4 other people saw it, but this morning i got BFN, so im confused!


----------



## krissi

Hun sorry about the BFN, i saw in your journo u said it was very very faint BFP are u sure it wasn't an evap. Hope the BFP is just hiding, maybe wait 2 days and test again. From your journo it looks like u r testing very early so still plenty of time x


----------



## Lol78

Hi ladies! :wave:
Sorry I have been away for a while, I hope you will allow me back.
I'm CD21 today. I have had a weirdo cycle this month, I'm still not absolutely sure I did ovulate. But to be honest, my heart hasn't really been in it (hence why I've been elusive) and dh and I have not been trying too hard. 

We went to the doctors on Friday and need to get bloods done and SA. 

Today is CD21, so I need a blood test today (although the rise is very small compared to previous cycles, so I'm not sure it would give the best results). So it looks like there are a few of us getting the same tests done at the moment.


----------



## krissi

Hey Lol welcome back, i did wonder where you had got to. Good luck with the blood tests hun. How is DH about the SA? Mine was really worried at first but he said more because it made it seem real for him that this wasn't going to be as easy as he imagined, we got good results though so that made him walk around like the cat that got the cream!


----------



## Lol78

krissi said:


> Hey Lol welcome back, i did wonder where you had got to. Good luck with the blood tests hun. How is DH about the SA? Mine was really worried at first but he said more because it made it seem real for him that this wasn't going to be as easy as he imagined, we got good results though so that made him walk around like the cat that got the cream!

:rofl::rofl:
That made me laugh. 
dh is fine, but he actually asked me if I would do it for him. Errrr....NO!!!!

I don't know why but that just doesn't seem right!


----------



## krissi

I found the SA bit funny as you have to obviously get the sample which we found to be very funny and the most unromantic thing in the world and then the hospital was 1hour away so we had to put sample between my boobs and drive like lunatics, praying all the way we didn't get pulled over as i didn't want to explain why i had a pot of sperm in my bra.


----------



## BizyBee

krissi said:


> I found the SA bit funny as you have to obviously get the sample which we found to be very funny and the most unromantic thing in the world and then the hospital was 1hour away so we had to put sample between my boobs and drive like lunatics, praying all the way we didn't get pulled over as i didn't want to explain why i had a pot of sperm in my bra.

Ha! I carried OH's in my bra too... That certainly kept it warm! Sorry :witch: got you... :hugs:

Samzi, it's still early. Keep us posted.

Hi Lol, glad you're back. Good luck with your blood test. I have mine on Thursday!

How are you Miel? Hope all is well.


----------



## krissi

Bizy good luck with your blood test on thursday, hows this cycle been so far?


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I had a longer AF this time. I hope that means I'm having some hormonal changes that might affect my cycle. Other than that, it's been uneventful. I haven't had any signs of ovulation yet(no cramps, EWCM). OH and I have been very good about :sex: every other day. If I secretly O, I've got my bases covered.


----------



## Lol78

Hmmph!
FF today re-assessed ovulation today putting me at 3 dpo. Which means my CD21 test was only 2 dpo. So I have to go back again on Friday - the results were already in and were 14 - it needs to be above 30 to show ovulation (but then you girlies know all this already!).
And that is putting me on track for a 33 day cycle. I'm not impressed!

Anyway, it's really nice to know that so many other people on here are getting prodded and poked (so to speak) with blood tests at the moment. dH is waiting to do his SA until I am, in his words "out of action". How lovely. I think he's hoping the :witch: will just never arrive and he'll never have to do it. I think unfortunately he is a little too hopeful!

Good luck with the bloods Bizy.

Krissi and Bizy - I'm laughing so much at you with your little pots between your boobs!! I think I may do it too!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol78 said:


> Good luck with the bloods Bizy.
> 
> Krissi and Bizy - I'm laughing so much at you with your little pots between your boobs!! I think I may do it too!

It really worked! It was a perfect temperature in there... :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Yep my doc told me to put it there but it did feel funny, sorry about only being 3dpo but at least u know that the tests aren't saying you didn't O its just to early and 14 at 3dpo is good, u have to get to 7dpo in which case fingers crossed it will have at least doubled so that gets u to 30 xxx


----------



## Lol78

Ok, so now FF reckons I ovulated a day later so TODAY I am 3 dpo. So that makes Friday 5 dpo. So should I go Friday (5dpo) or wait for Monday (8 dpo)? To be honest, I could probably go Friday and get results Monday and go again if they were'nt high. I'm not exactly sure which day is correct. It's so typical that this happens on the cycle that I am trying to do bloods. When the doctor asked if my cycles were regular, I was like, yes, very! Ha!


----------



## krissi

I would prob wait til Monday hun but i hate needles so maybe thats why lol!


----------



## BizyBee

If you can go again on Monday, I'd do both to see the change. Otherwise, I'd wait and go on just Monday.


----------



## miel

hi girls:)...

when we went to do DH Sa test and opt for the option for him to go directly in...(just to make sure we will have accurate result as in San francisco you never know with the trafic you can get somewhere in 15 minutes one day and a other it will take you over a hour !)
i waited for him in the car ...he left me told me he will think of me:rofl::rofl: ...did not take him long less then 20 minutes ...he told me it was strange for him as the bathroom was just next to the reception desk of the lab :rofl: so he was like you know They know what you going in there !!!:rofl::rofl:

anyway his test came back perfectly fine with over 113 millions sperms and in good conditions...:)

as for me i think i am 7dpo today and i don't feel pregnant yet!!


----------



## miel

Krissi so sorry the bitch got you :(...

Bizbee like you said keep BD:) you can't get it wrong Babe !!!
Lol78 we will probably testing around the same time:)


----------



## BizyBee

miel said:


> hi girls:)...
> 
> when we went to do DH Sa test and opt for the option for him to go directly in...(just to make sure we will have accurate result as in San francisco you never know with the trafic you can get somewhere in 15 minutes one day and a other it will take you over a hour !)
> i waited for him in the car ...he left me told me he will think of me:rofl::rofl: ...did not take him long less then 20 minutes ...he told me it was strange for him as the bathroom was just next to the reception desk of the lab :rofl: so he was like you know They know what you going in there !!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> anyway his test came back perfectly fine with over 113 millions sperms and in good conditions...:)
> 
> as for me i think i am 7dpo today and i don't feel pregnant yet!!

:rofl: That must've been awkward for him knowing they were right next door! I'm sure it was worth the embarassment though because the results were good...

Lol, what did you decide to do about the test?


----------



## krissi

Great SA results Miel that brilliant xxxx


----------



## Lol78

I'm so glad to hear about the test results Miel, brilliant!

I went for the test today (FF reckons I am 5 dpo). I will check on Monday if the results are back and if they are low, I'll go again on Tuesday. I'm hoping they will be high enough. I think it's all a bit of a formality. My temperature rises every month, so that must mean I am ovulating, right? I'm not sure, but that's how I see it.

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi ladies,
I had my bloodwork done and it's looking like Clomid is going to happen for my next cycle (which might not be for another 30 days or so). My progesterone levels were very low. Although my Dr. wants me to go in for more bloodwork, she still suggested that I call when AF arrives to start clomid. When I went in for my scan a few months ago, my Dr. noticed that I had follicles, but they were small (this was around day 40 of my cycle). She's concerned that even if I am actually ovulating, the quality of my eggs diminishes the later I ovulate. I'm glad she's willing to move things forward, but nervous too! I was hoping my cycles would be more regular by now.


----------



## krissi

Bizy sorry the blood work didn't bring better news but on a brighter note at least something is being done and Clomid really helped regulate my cycles hun and i so hope it works for you to xxx

Lol have u got your test results back yet?


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

had a bit of brown cm this morn so think :witch: on her way :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Krissi, that's good to hear. I hope it regulates my cycles too! That would be great.

Samzi, :hugs:


----------



## miel

Bizybee welcome to the clomid Team:happydance::happydance:for sure clomid will help promote a better and stronger ovulation as you will see near ovulation you will be available to feel actually ovulation getting closer and closer each day !

for me still no symptoms i wanted to to test on sunday but i chicken out :cry: i just don't feel it for this month ...anyway i will have a more round of clomid at 50 mg for next month but on the same time i will take a appointment with the specialist so we can get started on our first IUI in MAY :happydance:...i am kind of happy about going via insimination it will be less work for us for sure !!!:rofl:
all this sex can take the life out of you !!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

the brown cm turned to rusty orange and turned to light brown again, but its stopped now. temp went up today and feeling sick and soo tired. af due on wed!


----------



## Lol78

Oooh, Samzi, do we dare to speculate it may not be af?... That was one hell of a temperature dip, and then to go back up again like that. Fingers crossed.x

Bizy, sorry about the test results, but I guess the clomid is a positive step. Good luck with it hon.

Miel, stop being so pessimistic!! So many people say no symptoms are the best symptoms - that's what I'm hoping for anyway! I'm 9 dpo and not a sore boob in sight!! Let's hope you are not going to need to IUI.

Krissi, how you doing? Thanks for asking about my results, but unfortunately they are not back yet. Apparently I may not hear about them until Wednesday now. But I'll try again tomorrow - they may get sick of me and give in!


----------



## BizyBee

Samzi, that's odd. Hope it is a good sign.

Miel, I am glad to join the Clomid club. Now I just have to wait for AF to arrive! I hope this is your month so you don't have to worry about IUI... 

Lol, hope you get good results on Wednesday.


----------



## BizyBee

Do any of you know anything about prometrium? I googled it but wanted to see if anyone has any experience with it.


----------



## miel

BizyBee said:


> Do any of you know anything about prometrium? I googled it but wanted to see if anyone has any experience with it.

never heard of it ...what is it?


----------



## Lol78

Sorry bizy, I can't help. Are you thinking of taking it?

Samzi, sorry to see the stupid :witch: arrived. I was really hopeful for you this cycle. :hugs:

Miel, I'm hoping we are still on for testing together. x

My progesterone results are back - 40. So that's above 30 and must mean that I am ovulating. I kind of assumed I was due to temperature rise for the last 3 cycles that I have charted, but I'm pleased to have it confirmed.


----------



## BizyBee

That's great Lol! Hope you catch the egg this cycle.

I asked about prometrium because my Dr. wants me to take clomid days 3-7, then prometrium days 18-32. I guess it's a progesterone supplement that's supposed to sustain a pregnancy. I was just wondering if any of you used it.


----------



## krissi

Lol brilliant blood results hun sounding good.

Bizy I haven't heard of it hun x


----------



## Lol78

OK, so I am a bit scared to tempt fate, but I don't really believe in these things so who cares. I have had 2 consecutive higher temps and I'm really hoping that it is a triphasic shift thing going on. I don't have any symptoms though and I kind of have an af-type feeling, but I can't believe af would be coming with my temperatures high. Tomorrow is the day when usually my temperature drops the day before af is due. Also, I had an odd month, not entirely sure when I ovulated so it may just be that I am not as far post ovulation as I thought. BUT for the time being, temps are looking more hopeful than they have up until now. That's all I'll say. 
Hope you are all well.
Bizy that sounds like a reasonable plan to me. Good luck with it. x


----------



## krissi

Your chart looks fab hun, can't wait to see the temps tomorrow xxx


----------



## samzi

my temp was higher than y'days but thats cos im ill probably.

af here but not like usual, she keeps arsing me about!!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol78 said:


> OK, so I am a bit scared to tempt fate, but I don't really believe in these things so who cares. I have had 2 consecutive higher temps and I'm really hoping that it is a triphasic shift thing going on. I don't have any symptoms though and I kind of have an af-type feeling, but I can't believe af would be coming with my temperatures high. Tomorrow is the day when usually my temperature drops the day before af is due. Also, I had an odd month, not entirely sure when I ovulated so it may just be that I am not as far post ovulation as I thought. BUT for the time being, temps are looking more hopeful than they have up until now. That's all I'll say.
> Hope you are all well.
> Bizy that sounds like a reasonable plan to me. Good luck with it. x

:dust: :dust: :dust: Hope it stays high hun!


----------



## BizyBee

samzi said:


> my temp was higher than y'days but thats cos im ill probably.
> 
> af here but not like usual, she keeps arsing me about!!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lol78

Aww Samzi. Sorry to hear that. It's all a bit strange hey?
Thanks guys for your support, but I'm pretty sure af is coming. I can just feel it - we will see tomorrow. I predict a temp. drop to 36.55m then the :witch: arriving on Friday morning. That's what's happened the last 2 cycles. I pray my temps stay high though.


----------



## miel

i am in the same boat as you lol78...my temp can just drop like that too...sometimes the day before Af and sometimes the morning of AF....

so i am still waiting and will see on friday where i am at:)...i usually have a 26 days cycle but last month with clomid it was 28 so saturday will be CD28 for me !

in the good note i have a rendezvous with my fertility specialist next wednesday as if Af show i will be on my 3 cycle of clomid and we are thinking of moving on IUI for May...
i am taking 50mg of clomid right now...if Af show on sunday i could possibly ask the doc if i could take 100mg of clomid for my 3 cycle on it and see if that make a diference?


----------



## BizyBee

Miel, I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! If not, I am glad you can move on to IUI. That's definitely a big step!


----------



## miel

BizyBee said:


> Miel, I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! If not, I am glad you can move on to IUI. That's definitely a big step!

kind of feel bloated and getting back lower pains so Af is probably around the corner !

IUI is a big step but also a scary one and a it's also expensive here :(...so frustrating when he should happen naturally and for us it's going to cost a fortune !


----------



## BizyBee

I'm in the US too and haven't looked into the cost of IUI yet, but I assume it's expensive. Hopefully you'll move up to 100mg of Clomid and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Lol78

Well my temperature dropped today and I am feeling quite crampy so I guess it's just a matter of time. 

Miel, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too, really hoping we both get our :bfp: this time round. I don't know much about clomid. Do they check you while you are on it to see if you are ovulating (that's what it's for isn't it?)?

I enquired with the doctor last time I was there what we are entitled to. Apparently it's one "free" cycle of IVF at something like a 25% success rate then you are on your own and that's mega expensive. There is no way we can afford to go private, so I'm just really hoping it happens soon. Some in the UK don't qualify for anything, some qualify for multiple attempts. It's all based on where you live - a postcode lottery. It's not really fair because we all pay the same taxes. At least we get one "free" attempt - it's better than none. Also, they will only put back 1 embryo, so even less chance. Im really hoping it doesn't come to that but beginning to realise that it may not happen without some help.  

What upsets me is that most people have a baby and never have to consider how much they "cost". I mean, how many people do you come across who say, "I'm saving to buy a baby". That's effectively what it is - if you don't have the money, you can't have the baby. It sucks.


----------



## BizyBee

Lol78 said:


> Well my temperature dropped today and I am feeling quite crampy so I guess it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Miel, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too, really hoping we both get our :bfp: this time round. I don't know much about clomid. Do they check you while you are on it to see if you are ovulating (that's what it's for isn't it?)?
> 
> I enquired with the doctor last time I was there what we are entitled to. Apparently it's one "free" cycle of IVF at something like a 25% success rate then you are on your own and that's mega expensive. There is no way we can afford to go private, so I'm just really hoping it happens soon. Some in the UK don't qualify for anything, some qualify for multiple attempts. It's all based on where you live - a postcode lottery. It's not really fair because we all pay the same taxes. At least we get one "free" attempt - it's better than none. Also, they will only put back 1 embryo, so even less chance. Im really hoping it doesn't come to that but beginning to realise that it may not happen without some help.
> 
> What upsets me is that most people have a baby and never have to consider how much they "cost". I mean, how many people do you come across who say, "I'm saving to buy a baby". That's effectively what it is - if you don't have the money, you can't have the baby. It sucks.

I know. It's crazy when you start to think about all of the people in the world who are oblivious to the struggles of infertility. I admit I was one of them. I thought I'd get pregnant right away. My sister always did! I thought I'd have a baby by now and I definitely never considered meds. It is what it is though and I've come to terms with it...
Sorry your temp dropped hun. :hug: xx


----------



## krissi

Aww hun I kmow exactly how you feel. I am not entitled to any free ivf goes as OH already has kids from prev relationship. There is no way i can afford IVF and to have IUI at a top clinic works out at just under £1000 a go


----------



## samzi

Miel you did it:happydance:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Miel xxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

OMG Miel! I just saw your post. I am so happy for you! Congrats. xx


----------



## miel

thank you girl !!!

it feel so unreal !!!!

like i said no symptom at all until this morning a tiny bit nausea and my temp was still up so i decided to test as i was meeting the specialist next wednesday and want to know if i should prepare for clomid at higher dose and IUI in May but here it was BFP!!!!!


----------



## yamkins

im on cd 5 >.< Is the gravity method true? the whole sperm and gravity and propping your legs up for 20 minutes? lol


----------



## yamkins

and congrats >.< hope all goes well!


----------



## Lol78

:wohoo::wohoo:OMG MIEL!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations! I am so happy for you.

:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

So glad it has happened for you. xx


----------



## krissi

Hi Yamkins. I always try and prop myself up a bit afterwards, no idea of it helps but i am sure it doesn't hurt lol xx

And Miel wooooooooo woooooo, so excited for you hun xxx


----------



## krissi

Lol just looked at your chart.... looking fab and different to most cycles xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Krissi, I'm not sure what to think. I certainly don't feel pregnant (not that I know what that feels like!) and I tested yesterday and it was :bfn:.
Also, it was a strange cycle and I discarded a temperature around ovulation because I really reckon it was throwing things off. So potentially af is due tomorrow rather than today. 

For the first time ever FF is telling me I "may test". I like you. "You may test". Well thank you for your permission FF. As it is with your blessing then I may do so!!

Anyway, I may go and get a FRER but I do feel a bit crampy and a bit like the :witch: is just round the corner so may wait a few days and save my money. 
:hug: to all. xx


----------



## Lol78

miel said:


> i am in the same boat as you lol78...my temp can just drop like that too...sometimes the day before Af and sometimes the morning of AF....
> 
> so i am still waiting and will see on friday where i am at:)...i usually have a 26 days cycle but last month with clomid it was 28 so saturday will be CD28 for me !

Ha ha! Just looking back on this. I hope I am really in the same boat as you Miel - that would be a fab boat to be in !!!


----------



## Lol78

BizyBee said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> Well my temperature dropped today and I am feeling quite crampy so I guess it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Miel, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too, really hoping we both get our :bfp: this time round. I don't know much about clomid. Do they check you while you are on it to see if you are ovulating (that's what it's for isn't it?)?
> 
> I enquired with the doctor last time I was there what we are entitled to. Apparently it's one "free" cycle of IVF at something like a 25% success rate then you are on your own and that's mega expensive. There is no way we can afford to go private, so I'm just really hoping it happens soon. Some in the UK don't qualify for anything, some qualify for multiple attempts. It's all based on where you live - a postcode lottery. It's not really fair because we all pay the same taxes. At least we get one "free" attempt - it's better than none. Also, they will only put back 1 embryo, so even less chance. Im really hoping it doesn't come to that but beginning to realise that it may not happen without some help.
> 
> What upsets me is that most people have a baby and never have to consider how much they "cost". I mean, how many people do you come across who say, "I'm saving to buy a baby". That's effectively what it is - if you don't have the money, you can't have the baby. It sucks.
> 
> I know. It's crazy when you start to think about all of the people in the world who are oblivious to the struggles of infertility. I admit I was one of them. I thought I'd get pregnant right away. My sister always did! I thought I'd have a baby by now and I definitely never considered meds. It is what it is though and I've come to terms with it...
> Sorry your temp dropped hun. :hug: xxClick to expand...



I must admit that I wasn't naieve to the struggles of infertility as my best friend has been through it. 
So I actually went in with a bad attitude of "it won't happen to me" so have never really felt positive about it. I sometimes wonder if that has had an effect but I really can't make myself think in another way and the more cycles that pass, the more I feel like it just won't happen. But then I look at Miel and how positive she has been and how hard she has tried and how it has paid off and I try again, really hard to be positive.


----------



## Lol78

krissi said:


> Aww hun I kmow exactly how you feel. I am not entitled to any free ivf goes as OH already has kids from prev relationship. There is no way i can afford IVF and to have IUI at a top clinic works out at just under £1000 a go

That sucks Krissi. How can that be right? YOU as an individual deserve treatment (and pay your taxes for it). OOOooooohh, it makes me so cross.


----------



## Lol78

Someone stop me, I have post-itis. Look at me and my big mouth - five or six posts in a row!! I'm off to work now - booooo!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol, if FF is telling you to test, you MUST be pregnant! :rofl: I love how you worded that post. Good luck hun. Hope you can join our beloved Miel!!!

Although it's been difficult, I have tried to stay positive. Once I realized that women only have a 20% chance each month, I eased up on my expectations and it seemed to work. I was really down at first when I realized my cycles weren't normal. Now, I'm sort of used to it.


----------



## Lol78

Well a large temperature drop today is a fanfare to herald the arrival of the evil one tomorrow morning so it looks like I'm out for April. No 2009 baby for me then. :cry:

Better luck to the rest of you. Got to dash!


----------



## BizyBee

Lol78 said:


> Well a large temperature drop today is a fanfare to herald the arrival of the evil one tomorrow morning so it looks like I'm out for April. No 2009 baby for me then. :cry:
> 
> Better luck to the rest of you. Got to dash!

:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls hope you all had a good weekend. Lol sorry she got you hun xx

No exciting news fro me I am afraid, pretty sure i didn't O this cycle so far so not to hopeful and only DTD twice so i am writing this cycle off officially!!


----------



## Lol78

Hi girls! Thank you. 
Krissi, that's a real shame about having to write off this cycle - how do you know you didn't ovulate - temperatures? Could you not just be a bit late ovulating?

As you can see, she got me yesterday. So now dh has to "do the deed" and give his sample and I need my next blood tests of Thursday. We will book an appointment to get the results after Easter. I had a couple of really really very insensitive comments this weekend - I'm not going to go into it now because I will just get really mad again, but just feeling a little bit sensitive right now. 

We are getting a little sparse in here now that Miel has left us! Great news for her!


----------



## krissi

Lol I am pretty sure I haven't O'd because with Clomid you O 5 - 8 days after last pill and I am past the now and I had no O pains, or EWCM so pretty sure I haven't but the blood tests next tuesday will tell me more.

Sorry people have been insensitive, you can always PM me if you want to chat xx Good luck with the blood tests and OHs SA tests.

Our group is getting very sparse, hopefully it will get smaller and smaller now until we are all preg buddies!!


----------



## Lol78

krissi said:


> Lol I am pretty sure I haven't O'd because with Clomid you O 5 - 8 days after last pill and I am past the now and I had no O pains, or EWCM so pretty sure I haven't but the blood tests next tuesday will tell me more.
> 
> Sorry people have been insensitive, you can always PM me if you want to chat xx Good luck with the blood tests and OHs SA tests.
> 
> Our group is getting very sparse, hopefully it will get smaller and smaller now until we are all preg buddies!!

Here here!! We want a non-existant group very soon!!

Thanks hun. I have dealt with one of the situations, I have actually emailed the person concerned to tell them how I feel - it's more than just a silly comment, it was said in front of people who do not know that we are trying and so I saw it as a major breach of trust by a friend. And the second comment was made by an idiot who I have never met before and will most likely never meet again. He was just a dick and not worthy of me giving a sh*t about. I just hope that my friend understands where I am coming from. But I had to say something. 

I didn't know that about clomid. Well I guess like you said, you will find out more next week with the blood tests. Do you not temp? I guess if you get ov pains there is probably no need to. I just find it helps me. For example, my last cycle was (I think) 33 days long, so well after my usual 28 days. If I hadn't temp'd and didn't know that I ovulated late, I would be going mad thinking perhaps I was pregnant. Ok, I was a bit hopeful anyway :blush:, but I would have been worse!

How much longer do you have left on clomid?


----------



## krissi

Clomid gives me hot flushes so i found temping a bit unreliable tbh. I have another 4 cycles of 50mg clomid before i go back to my consultant so we will see!!


----------



## Lol78

Oh, I have learnt something else about clomid today. 

Good luck sweetie. :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Hey, girls! I was away yesterday so sorry for being MIA.

Every cycle my body gears up to ovulate, but it doesn't happen. Yesterday (CD34) I got a dark OPK and tons of EWCM. I'm hoping that this is finally the month that I actually release an egg. We've been :sex: every other day, so giving it our best shot! That would be unlikely but great if I actually got a bfp before starting Clomid. PMA!


----------



## krissi

Aww Bizy thats great news go girl xxx


----------



## Lol78

Hey Bizy, that's fantastic hon! :dust: and really hoping it's your time.
xx


----------



## miel

i am not going anywhere !!!

it's still my buddies thread after all !!!:hugs:

like you said lol78 many time during those 20 over cycles i thought it will never happen ...it's hard to imagine yourself pregnant as that point :cry:really this cycle was a hard one for me like you krissi i only BD 3 times during the ovulation time i believe and was not so certain it was in off ...
this cycle i felt no symptons at all and i still don't have any !!!
this all ttc thing is so unfair i still believe :hugs:why it took me 20 cycle and other it will take 2 to get the bfp ? why some get the bfp on the first round of clomid while other it take up to 6 ? i still don't get it :cry: it's unfair for sure :cry:

so like i said in my lttc journal my ttc journey is just to precious to leave it and forget about it ...YOU ARE ALL TO PRECIOUS TO ME FOR ME TO LEAVE YOU!!

i am staying in this thread!!!:blush::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Miel! I am so glad to hear you'll be staying!

Another dark line today... :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Aww Miel thats so sweet, I am glad you are staying about your story gives me hope.

Bizy woohoo for another dark line, I have a good feeling for you hun xx


----------



## Lol78

Great, Miel's still coming to see us! We would be a little lost without our cycle buddy founding member. I'm still so inspired by your positivity throughout this all and it just goes to show how it pays off in the end. 


Go Bizy Go!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I had another dark line today. I really hope my body isn't tricking me again... PMA PMA PMA


----------



## miel

bizebee !! i hope you having a lot BD schedule !!!! you go girl!!!

so ladies ...i know you are taking clomid ..as i did :) ...well you must know taking it giving you 10% chance of having twins....went for my scan today and i am so early 4 weeks and 5 days we were not expected to see ANYTHING yet ....well we actually saw 2 sacs !!!
we will confirm if i have twins on april 27th but remember clomid may give you 2 babies !!!

like always thinking of you all :) have a great Easter !!!:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Ah Miel!!! Twins! Are you excited? 

We've been BDing almost every other day for the whole cycle (on CD37 today). Although I'm tired, I am determined to catch the egg if my body decides to release it. If not, there's always Clomid next cycle.


----------



## miel

BizyBee said:


> Ah Miel!!! Twins! Are you excited?
> 
> We've been BDing almost every other day for the whole cycle (on CD37 today). Although I'm tired, I am determined to catch the egg if my body decides to release it. If not, there's always Clomid next cycle.

was more like a shock for sure !!! but i am getting a little bit exited for sure :happydance:well we will confirm it on april 27th anyway !!!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, I can't wait to hear the news. Definitely visit us when you find out. 

I think I'd be the same way: shocked at first, but excited once I realized I was having 2 babies!


----------



## krissi

Miel thats amazing news I am so excited for you hun.

How are the rest of my girlies today? I had my CD21 bloods done again today. Not a lot else to report though xx


----------



## samzi

im okay today. went on FF and it came up with i can have 5 free days of vip..so i said yes and now my chart has gone all loopy!!


----------



## BizyBee

Nothing to report from me really. I'm waiting another week or so to test. I can call my Dr. and start Provera, but I'm holding out a little hope that I actually ovulated last week. 

Hope the results are good Krissi!


----------



## Lol78

Miel, that's great news. I'll be looking forward to our update after the 27th. Congrats hun. 

Bizy, yay for dark lines and lots of :sex:. Keep up the good work!!

Samzi and Krissi, good to hear from you guys.

I'm not coming on here too much these days. I go through phases anyway, but I feel like I need to take a step back. 

dH did his little test yesterday - I don't know how you put it in your bras girls, either you have alot more room in there or I was doing it wrong cos it kept falling out!!! I stuck the pot in between my legs in the end!!

Anyway, we have an appointment next week so we'll find out all the results then.


----------



## krissi

Lol understand if you need a break i have not been on as much this cycle, I see so many girls on here become obsessive about the whole TTC thing and its not healthy.

Make sure you keep popping back and letting me know how you get on though as will miss you xx


----------



## BizyBee

Lol, I understand too. Part of the reason why I just BD every other day and don't temp is because I could get really obsessive about it. I don't want to be stressed about what my temps are doing. It's the only way I can get through these long cycles. Good luck at your appointment! xx


----------



## miel

krissi it's almost testing time for you no darling ?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies,been a lil while since ive popped in here.

hope your all good.

FF has confused the hell out of me, and i dont like it :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Well AF is due today, no sign yet. I have decided not to test this cycle unless AF is a week late. I am sure I will see her later in the week.

I have given up smoking too, my last ciggie was on Sunday evening. I am really stuggling but very proud of each day I manage so keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## samzi

goodluck hun!

im doing the same too, im only 7dpo though so 14 days to go!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Krissi! Congrats on quitting smoking. 

Hope :witch: stays away from you girls!



I had some light spotting yesterday which means AF might be arriving soon. If so, this will be a short cycle for me (on CD47 now)! I'm excited to move on to Clomid.


----------



## Lol78

Hi there cycle buddies. I'm just popping in to see how you are all getting on and give you a bit of an update.

Krissi - Well done with giving up smoking - you go girl!!!

Bizy - good luck with the clomid, there are so many people who have had great success with it, really keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get a nice short cycle and a :bfp: very soon. 

Samzi - hey, how you getting on? It must be about time for testing?

Miel - How's it going? Any confirmation on the twins yet?

We had our test results back. Mine were OK, FSH lower than 5 (where it should be) but LH was about double that. I think LH should be about the same as or lower than FSH, so that could indicate PCOS. I was diagnosed with it a few years ago when my periods were virtually non existant. But I lost weight and things got back to normal. 

Anyway, the doctor says that because my progesterone is showing ovulation, and so do my charts, it's probably nothing to worry about because PCOS is only a problem if you are not ovulating. I'm not sure.

SA results. Docs says nothing to worry about but I don't think so. Motility and count are both fine, but morpholgy is low. The minimum normal morphology should be 15%. dh had only 6% normal morphology. But apparently the count is a bit higher than normal, so he said it sort of balance out. I'm not sure I believe that. I think he just thinks there is no point us worrying about it. Anyway we have been referred to a FS, so I'll keep you informed. 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## krissi

Hey Lol, the SA results sound OK to me hun, not the best in the world but def not a huge problem. Glad your results were encouraging. Sorry PCXOS may be rearing its head again, I have it too so I can sympathise.

Well CD6 for me and day 8 not smoking. I would love to say its getting easier but I could quite happily have a ciggie now!

My Duofertility monitor turned up today so i will play with that later on and try and get it all worked out as at the moment it makes no sense at all!

Last clomid tablet tonight (I actually remembered to take them all this cycle whoop whoop). Cut right back on the booze at the weekend to and relaxed in the sun with a book so feel really refreshed today instead of tired and grouchy (give it another hour at work and I am sure that won't be the case for long!)


----------



## samzi

af is due wed and im testing next mon if she doesnt show. but i know she will, as always


----------



## BizyBee

Lol :hugs: to you too! It's great that you're ovulating. Hope the dr. is right about your OH's count/morphology.

Krissi, 8 days! Great job. Good luck with the new monitor.

Samzi, keep us posted. Hope you get good news. :dust:

Miel, how are you hun? How did your scan go today?


----------



## BizyBee

I miss you girls. Any news... xx


----------



## samzi

:witch: finally here, 5 days late. how are you hun?


----------



## krissi

Well around O time for me now so been a very busy girl!! CD 21 tests for me next week (14/05).

Not much else to report how is everyone else?


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Samzi. :hugs:

Hope the test goes well Krissi!

Nothing to report from me yet. CD15 and negative OPK's so far.


----------



## krissi

How did you find the Clomid hun?


----------



## BizyBee

Everything has been fine so far. I didn't have any side effects. I am still waiting to ovulate though, so I have no idea if I'll experience cramping/pain or not. I start the prometrium in 2 days and I'm hoping that doesn't bother me too much. I've heard progesterone can cause all sorts of PMS/pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies, i'm a newbie so thought i would pluck up the courage and post soemthing..my Af i think it's called? trying to get used to the abbriviations lol is due the 29th so still got a while yet..anyone else around that time? fingers crossed for a :BFP: for everyone


----------



## krissi

Hi mummysuzie22 welcome to the forum!

AF is dues for me around 22/05 so we are not far off.

Bizy what is the preogesterone for?


----------



## BizyBee

Well, it can work 2 ways. If I implant, it is supposed to help sustain a pregnancy as my progesterone levels were far too low. If I do not implant, then it will trigger AF so my cycle isn't 50+ days again. I have to call the dr. and see if I need to hold off on taking it though because I haven't ovulated yet. I don't want it to work like provera and just kick start my AF.

Hi mummysuzie! :hi: Welcome. I may be testing around the same time as you depending on when I ovulate. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you very much Krissi and Bizy..It's good having people that are in the same boat as you and being able to share similar things with.Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lol78

I can't quite believe this! 
I got a :bfp:!

I'm so excited.

Sorry I've not been around, I really wanted to bury my head in the sand and ignore the whole TTC thing. I totally didn't expect this, it happened on a month when we only :sex: once during our fertile period and that was 3 days before ovulation. 

I had given up and was just waiting to see the specialist. 

I really hope you guys are all following me soon to 1st tri (and that it's sticky enough for me to stay there for a suitable amount of time too).

:dust: to all you lovely ladies, Samzi, Bizy and Krissi. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Thank you so much for all your help and support. 
xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations Lol78!!


----------



## BizyBee

I already posted in the bfp section, but congrats again Lol78! :happydance: I am very happy that another one of us can join Miel. Don't worry, we'll be there soon! PMA!!!

Please stop back and visit us hun! Fingers crossed you have a sticky bean and a wonderful 9 months...


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Bizy and mummysuzie, it's very sweet of you. 
I'm a bit overwhelmed still by it all. 
Thank you and I REALLY REALLY would love my good old cycle buddies to get their bfps very very soon, we all deserve it. xxx


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun I am so glad to hear our group is getting smaller and smaller!!


----------



## Lol78

Yep, we need it to shrink to zero. A perfectly sucessful group. That's what I'm looking for. How's it going girls?


----------



## krissi

Nothing much exciting to report!

Come on Lol give us your symptoms u had so we can obsess!!


----------



## Lol78

Symptoms?
Nothing!! Except tiredness (I didn't realise the significance, but I would have periods of about 30 minutes where I couldn't stop yawning at all). But honestly, I had no idea. I wasn't going to even test cos I had an af-type cramp in the morning. I didn't realise I had any tests, but was looking for something else and found one. I thought what the heck..... and these 2 lines came up. Very strange looking!

Since about 2 days later, I have been nauseous and had horrible heartburn and just general achey feelings. Not feeling great, but very very happy. Still sooooo tired.

I'm hoping to hear some great symptom spotting soon. 
:dust: girls!


----------



## krissi

Morning mrs preggers!!

Tiredness that seems to be the common one, I have been tired but not sure if its more than normal.

Just transferred my temps from my monitor to FF though and I got a lovely big red cross, missed 2 days of temps though because of my accident so a bit gutted but not important ones so never mind. Only 6dpo though instead of what I thought which was 8!


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls! 

I am around 8 dpo today and I am getting anxious to POAS! I am going to try to refrain until later this week though. :dohh: I have no real symptoms yet, but it's still early. PMA!


----------



## krissi

Morning Bizy, I was thinking I might test tomorrow.


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, good luck Krissi! I'm going to give it a few more days, but hope we are both back with a bfp soon. xx


----------



## Lol78

Bizy, Krissi,
GOOD LUCK!!!!

I'm waiting for more bfp's. No sypmtoms are good symptoms, Miel and I had none to speak of. 

Good luck girls!


----------



## BizyBee

That's good to hear Lol! I'll be testing in a few days... Yay!


----------



## Lol78

Any news girls?


----------



## krissi

No sorry decided not to test unless late!!


----------



## BizyBee

I think I'm going to test on Saturday, even though I desperately want to now. I'll keep you posted. 
Good luck Krissi!!!


----------



## krissi

Well girlies I am away for the bank holiday so I won't be back until Tuesday so I am ecxpecting to see good news from you Bizy and hopefully I might be lucky and have some to xx


----------



## BizyBee

Have fun Krissi! I hope we both are lucky this time. xx


----------



## krissi

Well I am out light flow from lunch time :(


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Krissi :hugs:

I still have nothing to report.


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun was so gutted but fine now, no point moping!!
Have you tested?


----------



## krissi

Shit just realised I forgot to take my Clomid


----------



## BizyBee

I have tested. So far I've had a nasty evap and 2 bfn's. :cry: Still no sign of :witch: though.

I'm sure taking Clomid a little late won't hurt anything. Many Drs. prescribe it on different days anyway.


----------



## samzi

goodluck bizy and sorry af got you krissi


----------



## krissi

Supposed to take it day 2-6 already on cd5


----------



## krissi

spoke to fs and they said don't bother this cycle


----------



## krissi

spoke to fs and they said don't bother this cycle.... whoops silly Krissi

Sorry about the BFNs Bizy but you never know!!


----------



## BizyBee

Oops Krissi! You'll have to leave yourself a note next time!

:witch: got me today. :cry:
I guess it's round 2 of Clomid for me...
I'm going to enjoy a few glasses of :wine: and move on! I'm also considering trying acupuncture.


----------



## krissi

Sorry she got you hun, Miel got her BFP 2nd round of Clomid so fingers crossed.

Did Clomid improve your cycle length though?


----------



## BizyBee

Yes!!! It was only 36 days (which is great since they ranged from 46-72). :happydance:

Sorry she got you too hun.


----------



## krissi

Well thats something hun and now your cycles are regulating a BFP will come xxx


----------



## Lol78

Hi there.
Sorry I've not been on recently, I've been away on hols since 22nd May.

I'm really sorry to hear :witch: showed her ugly head. Krissi, good luck with the clomid-free month - who knows.... 
Bizy, it's great that your cycles are getting shorter. 

Good luck 
xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Lol! How are you feeling hun?


----------



## krissi

Well Bizy our group is just you and me now. Samzi got her BFP too so we have some catching up to do!!

I am 4 or 5 dpo now I think and nothing to report that is unusual. How is your cycle going?


----------



## BizyBee

I know. I'm trying my best to catch up! :)

I'm on CD16 and I got +OPK's today!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Thats brilliant hun clomid is really sorting your cycles out xxx


----------



## BizyBee

I know. I never thought I'd go from semi-positives on CD40+ to true positives on CD16...


----------



## Lol78

Samzi got a :bfp:? That's fab!

Got everything crossed for you Krissi and Bizy. 

Hope you are both well. 

I had my dating scan on Thursday - everything looks fine, so I'm very happy. Sickness is going but still around - looking forward to the blooming stage - certainly not here yet!

Still thinking of you guys, wishing you good luck with it all.


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Lol! Hope you get past the sickness soon. xx

I am testing on Friday and I'm getting nervous...


----------



## manchester1

hello.....
i just took my first cycle of clomid , im cd 9 today and waiting for positive opk!!
fingers crossed!!


----------



## BizyBee

Well, CD7 today. Unfortunately, I've had to start another cycle but at least my Clomid dose was changed to 100mg.


----------

